# My experience with vitamin B6 so far



## fpcco08

I just wanted to let someone know my experience so far with the B6, in case there is anyone out there who needs answers on this topic like I did. I will keep you guys posted on the final outcome at the end of my cycle. So, I've been taking 100 mg of vitamin B6 to try to correct my 9 day LP that I discovered last month when I began charting. Although, I'm waiting for ovulation to be confirmed through my chart, I believe I ovulated sometime yesterday. I've had a week's worth of EWCM, and last night while checking my cervix/cm there was one last bit of it, but some of it appeared creamy also. Later that night, it was still stretchy, but had more of a white, creamy appearance than ewcm. Following this, I had a temp rise this morning, although I did sleep through my alarm and took my temp 45 mins late. If temps continue to stay high, then I would have ovulated on day 15, instead of cd 17 like last month. So, I am praying that AF does not show up 2 days early this cycle. If not, that means the B6 lengthened my LP by 2 days in one month. Does anyone know if B6 takes the days away from your follicular phase to make the LP longer (making ovulation come sooner, and keeping your cycle length the same) or does it just legnthen the LP, making the whole cycle longer) I can't find this answer anywhere! Any info would be great. TIA for any info on that question!! xxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/MyOvulationChart0430


----------



## moter98

i'm interested to know the answer too! i have just started taking b6 also to try to lengthen my lp. it was 11 days last cycle. had my cd21 progesterone done last week and it came back at 9.7. dr says it's normal, but everything i'm reading online indicates it's on the weaker side ovulation.


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> i'm interested to know the answer too! i have just started taking b6 also to try to lengthen my lp. it was 11 days last cycle. had my cd21 progesterone done last week and it came back at 9.7. dr says it's normal, but everything i'm reading online indicates it's on the weaker side ovulation.

Was the test done 7 dpo? Were you using any kind of method to be sure when you ovulated? If you have a 28 day cycle, and ovulate on cd 14, then cd 21 would be appropriate for a progesterone test. But for example, if you have a 28 day cycle, and you didn't ovulate until cd 17 (because you said you have an 11 day LP) you would only be 4 dpo at the time the levels were taken, and the levels wouldn't be accurate, most likely too low. Its definitely something to look into. If you were not 7 dpo, I would suggest requesting that you do the test again next cyce at 7 dpo instead of just cd 21. Here is something that I have found for you.

Hormone To Test: Progesterone (P4) 
Time to Test: 7 dpo 
Normal Values: > 15 ng/ml 
What Value Means: A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting. 

Hope this helps. Good luck hun. If you find anything about the b6 and where the extra days that are added to your LP come from, let me know :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

I've started taking vit B complex again.. took it last month but my DR told me to stop taking it... but to cut a long story short, i'm back taking it as the DR won't help me (see my postcode lottery thread for background). Last cycle was only a 9 day LP.

So we will see if it does what it supposed to... 

Good luck xx


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i'm interested to know the answer too! i have just started taking b6 also to try to lengthen my lp. it was 11 days last cycle. had my cd21 progesterone done last week and it came back at 9.7. dr says it's normal, but everything i'm reading online indicates it's on the weaker side ovulation.
> 
> Was the test done 7 dpo? Were you using any kind of method to be sure when you ovulated? If you have a 28 day cycle, and ovulate on cd 14, then cd 21 would be appropriate for a progesterone test. But for example, if you have a 28 day cycle, and you didn't ovulate until cd 17 (because you said you have an 11 day LP) you would only be 4 dpo at the time the levels were taken, and the levels wouldn't be accurate, most likely too low. Its definitely something to look into. If you were not 7 dpo, I would suggest requesting that you do the test again next cyce at 7 dpo instead of just cd 21. Here is something that I have found for you.
> 
> Hormone To Test: Progesterone (P4)
> Time to Test: 7 dpo
> Normal Values: > 15 ng/ml
> What Value Means: A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck hun. If you find anything about the b6 and where the extra days that are added to your LP come from, let me know :)Click to expand...

Yes I was for sure 7dpo. I chart and use opk's. I ovulated cd15 and had the test done cd22 at 7dpo. Dr says its normal and will give me no further testing. I am on my own for another 6 months or another loss, whichever comes first. I feel like 9.7 is on the low side and alarming, but dr thinks its fine of course. If I hadn't had two consecutive early losses I wouldn't think much of the number, but since I have, i can only draw the conclusion that it very well could be my progesterone levels causing them


----------



## moter98

xxshellsxx said:


> I've started taking vit B complex again.. took it last month but my DR told me to stop taking it... but to cut a long story short, i'm back taking it as the DR won't help me (see my postcode lottery thread for background). Last cycle was only a 9 day LP.
> 
> So we will see if it does what it supposed to...
> 
> Good luck xx

What is with these drs and not helping us? Drives me crazy!!! A 9 day lp should have your dr checking your levels and possibly prescribing progesterone. You can try the natural progesterone cream on your own if you want to lengthen your lp. You take it around 3dpo up to 2 days befor AF


----------



## xxshellsxx

In the UK i don't think you buy progesterone Cream (it's something i'm looking into) but i'm sure it's only available on prescription here. 

ALL my levels are fine, 7DPO progesterone was 40.5.... but 2 days later AF arrived, so i'm assuming that my short LP is caused by a sudden drop in progesterone, which i've read on the many, many, many web pages i've trawled!

xx


----------



## moter98

I bought my progesterone cream on amazon. Can't get it at any stores, but online sells it! It's not as strong as a prescription would be but better than nothing. My 7dpo level came back at 9.7. Different units of measurement from us and uk. But normal levels should be above 10 here to show a good ovulation. Above 5 means you ovulated, but it was a weak ovulation. I think my level is on the low side but dr won't do anything as he says it's normal range. So I'm doing what I can on my own for now. Starting with b6 for this cycle and then I have ordered an at home saliva progesterone test kit. I will have my 7dpo levels checked again this cycle on my own to see if the b6 is helping. If not, then I will start the progesterone cream if levels are low.


----------



## xxshellsxx

If I have to i'll buy it online, or get my godmother to send me some, she lives in the states... by hook or by crook... i'll get some lol

hopefully i'll get it from the FS when i finally get to put my DR right tomorrow when she returns my phonecall!

xx


----------



## moter98

I bet they prescribe you some. That's usually first thing they do for short lp. Kinda surprised that haven't done it yet. Depends on the dr and what they believe I suppose. Some drs don't believe that progesterone has anything to do with ability to get pregnant.

My dr didn't even ask my lp length. I went in because I had two consecutive early losses. By what he told me and his manner, he had already made up him mind before the appt that my losses were just bad egg/sperm. He said they don't do full panel till 3 losses.


----------



## xxshellsxx

That's awful!

Why should any women have to endure 3 losses to get tests done! thankfully, in one way, i've never been pregnant, or known i was pregnant, so have never had to go through a loss.... not sure how i'd cope with that.

Hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## moter98

Its standard practice in the US. I thought that since I wanted the tests and I was paying for it myself I could get any tests I want. Well, not the case. Unfortunately, the drs see this kind of thing all the time and my two losses aren't a concern to them. Sure is to me though. :( I decided I will just fix myself lol! If I really wanted to I could see an RE, but the closest one is an hour away and much more expensive.


----------



## fpcco08

Is it okay to take the progesterone cream, on top of b complex 100, and a prenatal? I think I'm going to look into getting some. What kind do you use? Ovulation was detected on my chart today, as I thought. So, I ovulated 2 days earlier than last cycle with my 9 day LP. Hopefully, this isn't going to be just a short follicular phase, and i just have like a 28 day cycle. If my cycle would just increase to 28, that woulf give me a 13 LP which will be fine for me. Even if it is still only a 26 day cycle, it will leave me with a 11 day LP, which I think I will even take that over 9! So far so good. I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## moter98

I'm actually not gonna start the cream yet I don't think. I'm gonna see if the b6 works. If it doesn't help, then I will start it.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm sticking with just the Vit B complex now this month as i've had good news that i can get back in to see my original gynaecologist from 10 yrs ago who will do more tests, so don't want to screw anything up!

xx


----------



## moter98

So at my dr appt my dr also did a vitamin d test. My levels came back at 31.1. Normal range is 30-100. Being from mn, I'm not surprised my levels are on the lower side. We don't get a whole lot of natural sunlight here. Dr told me to take 1000mg of vitamin d. He said he advises all patients to take a vitamin d supplement because of our climate and you don't get it from food. it's added into things but not enough. Anyway, I just googled vitamin d and fertility and what I read says that vitamin d regulates the menstrual cycle, balances hormones, and increases progesterone by 13%!!! It's all natural so can't hurt to take vitamin d too.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oooo that's interesting info, thank you!

Hope it works for you fx!


----------



## moter98

Me too! Has my hopes up again. :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Just a little update from me...

I think taking Vit B Complex has also increased my CM. I usually have to go 'fishing' for my CM but i just had to go check what was going on as i felt very 'wet' and i have an abundance of EWCM - i'm in my fertile window CD 11 and due to O CD12/13, never had this much CM... so that's a good sign it's doing something, will find out soon enough if it's doing anything from my LP.

xx


----------



## moter98

Thats great news! Hope it has same effect for me. Will find out soon


----------



## fpcco08

xxshellsxx said:


> Just a little update from me...
> 
> I think taking Vit B Complex has also increased my CM. I usually have to go 'fishing' for my CM but i just had to go check what was going on as i felt very 'wet' and i have an abundance of EWCM - i'm in my fertile window CD 11 and due to O CD12/13, never had this much CM... so that's a good sign it's doing something, will find out soon enough if it's doing anything from my LP.
> 
> xx

I believe the B6 also did that for me. I usually have 7 days of fertile cm. During most of my fertile window, I usually have just watery cm, then like 2-3 days of EWCM. This cycle, all 7 days I had EWCM and a lot of it. Like you said, didn't have to "go fishing" lol Today is 10 DPO, the day AF is expected but still no sign of it. I'm really hoping that the b6 lengthened my LP. I'm not getting my hopes up though. I guess I will just expect the worst, and hope for the best. Will let you know what happens! xx


----------



## moter98

That gives me hope! I have noticed too that my fertile cm started a couple days early. Can't say I have more of it yet, but its a change.


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> That gives me hope! I have noticed too that my fertile cm started a couple days early. Can't say I have more of it yet, but its a change.

Well, its definitely a good sign! Mine started 2 days early, and I also ovulated 2 days earlier than usual, on cd 15 instead of cd 17, so I'm hoping AF will start on the typical day 26, which will have increased my LP to 11 days instead of 9. If it starts today, like expected I will be on 9 dpo as usual. We shall see...


----------



## moter98

Keep us posted. Really hoping it works. Curious now to see if I will ov earlier. It's been cd14 lately, cd15 last cycle but I was coming off a chemical then. I would have to get a positive opk by tomorrow to ov early


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> Keep us posted. Really hoping it works. Curious now to see if I will ov earlier. It's been cd14 lately, cd15 last cycle but I was coming off a chemical then. I would have to get a positive opk by tomorrow to ov early

I'll keep you posted. I'm really curious if it will make you ovulate earlier, or if it was just a coincidence for me this month. How many mg are you taking? I'm taking 100 mg of b complex plus the tiny amount in my prenatal. If AF comes today, I'm not expecting in until late evening. What I don't understand is, if I have a LPD due to low progesterone, if the b6 lengthens my LP, will I still have low progesterone? I mean if I were to get pregnant, would I probably still have to be put on progesterone immediately? Will keep my fingers crossed for your positive opk tomorrow!! Keep us posted!! xx


----------



## moter98

I'm taking 100 a day too along with prenatals. I think you just want a longer luteSl phase so there is enough time for implantation. I don't know if it actually raises progesterone levels. Good question


----------



## fpcco08

I don't think it raises progesterone. I just figured I'd ask in case you had some info that I don't lol So I guess if this works, and I get pregnant, I'm just gonna have to march my happy butt in there and demand a progesterone supplement. I am almost certain that is what caused my m/c, and from what I hear, it can only help, not hurt, so might as well give it a try!


----------



## moter98

Yeah might as well! You could even try the natural profesterone cream if drs won't help


----------



## fpcco08

Where could I get that?


----------



## moter98

I got mine on amazon.


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> I got mine on amazon.

Cool, thanks! I will definitely have to look that one up!! :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hey ladies - i love the fact this thread will actually give someone real advice if they are searching for it! From start to finish of actually taking vit B Compex (i'm also taking 100mg) plus a little extra folic acid.

I didn't O any early, it was still on CD13, So hoping i'll get more days in LP from it. (last cycle was only 9 instead of 10!)

I'm now 2 DPO (CD15) and due AF Sunday 3rd June or maybe Monday 4th.... so it's that waiting game again! lol

xx


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, I was following your post and it was really helpful since i wanted to know more about Vit B6. After reading the post yest i bought Vit B6. I was taking Prenatal from the beginning of this cycle and have started taking Vit B6 from yest. My Cervix Fluid is very dry. I was just wondering how long does it take for Vit B6 to show its result. Any info would highly be appreciated.


----------



## fpcco08

Coolstar said:


> Hi Ladies, I was following your post and it was really helpful since i wanted to know more about Vit B6. After reading the post yest i bought Vit B6. I was taking Prenatal from the beginning of this cycle and have started taking Vit B6 from yest. My Cervix Fluid is very dry. I was just wondering how long does it take for Vit B6 to show its result. Any info would highly be appreciated.

Hi coolstar :hugs: I just posted before you, but I guess the computer ate my post, so I will post again. My husband and I have been together for 6 years, 4 of those years, not trying/not preventing. For 2 years, we have been trying. I got pregnant last May, but it unfortunately ended in a missed miscarriage. I began charting this March, and discovered I had a luteal phase defect. In march, it was 4 days, in April, it was 9 days. I began taking b6 to try to increase my luteal phase. I have taken it only this cycle. I am on 11 dpo and just got my first bfp today. It was very clear, but light. If I would have used fmu, I'm sure it would have been darker, but instead I tested at 7 pm because I honestly, thought it was all in my head and would be negative. Therefore, I'm not sure if it was the b6 or just a coincidence, but I'm almost certain, I would not have had enough time to implant if it weren't for the b6. So, to me, it was well worth it. It took only one cycle for me to get pregnant on the b6. Good luck and I hope this helps you! Take care xx


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks fpcco08 for the quick reply and Congratulation to you :) Hope B6 helps me with my CF and TTC. But i guess its little late for this cycle coz i would be ovulating in next 4 or 5 days, so maybe next cycle i can see an increase in CF .Keeping my fingers crossed. Take Care.


----------



## moter98

Congrats!! That's great news!!!


----------



## fpcco08

Coolstar said:


> Thanks fpcco08 for the quick reply and Congratulation to you :) Hope B6 helps me with my CF and TTC. But i guess its little late for this cycle coz i would be ovulating in next 4 or 5 days, so maybe next cycle i can see an increase in CF .Keeping my fingers crossed. Take Care.

You started the b6 yesterday, right? There is always next cycle. Just be very consistent in taking it. I was taking 100 mg a day, everyday. But I wouldn't take just b6. I began just b6, but later went and got a b complex because I heard its better to take all B vitamins together. I believe it may help with your CF. As I stated in an earlier post, I usually always have 7 days of some type of fertile CM. Last 2 cycles, it was something like 5days of watery CM and last 2 days EWCM. The cycle I began taking B6, I noticed fertile CM 2 days sooner, at least double in quantity, and also, no watery. All 7 days were EWCM. Good luck to you, and I hope it works for you! Fingers crossed!! xx Take care hun!!


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> Congrats!! That's great news!!!

Thank you hun. If only I could just shake the nerves and paranoia. Oh yeah.. Did you get a positive OPK today?!? Been hopeful to hear from ya!


----------



## moter98

No positive opk yet. Still impatiently waiting


----------



## Coolstar

fpcco08 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks fpcco08 for the quick reply and Congratulation to you :) Hope B6 helps me with my CF and TTC. But i guess its little late for this cycle coz i would be ovulating in next 4 or 5 days, so maybe next cycle i can see an increase in CF .Keeping my fingers crossed. Take Care.
> 
> You started the b6 yesterday, right? There is always next cycle. Just be very consistent in taking it. I was taking 100 mg a day, everyday. But I wouldn't take just b6. I began just b6, but later went and got a b complex because I heard its better to take all B vitamins together. I believe it may help with your CF. As I stated in an earlier post, I usually always have 7 days of some type of fertile CM. Last 2 cycles, it was something like 5days of watery CM and last 2 days EWCM. The cycle I began taking B6, I noticed fertile CM 2 days sooner, at least double in quantity, and also, no watery. All 7 days were EWCM. Good luck to you, and I hope it works for you! Fingers crossed!! xx Take care hun!!Click to expand...

Yes I started taking B6 from yest after reading your post. So you are taking Prenatal and B Complex or Prenatal, B Complex and B6.


----------



## fpcco08

Moter, it will come. The waiting is the worst part. It takes sooo long, for such little time to go by. Keep your head and hopes up. I hope you get it tomorrow. It will then be on the earlier side of your normal, right?

Coolstar, I am taking my regular prenatal, along with 100 mg of B complex. Doing this insured me that I am getting an equal amount of all vitamins. If you take b6 without the other B vitamins, it will cause an imbalance, and you don't really want that, so its best to take them in conjunction with your other B vitamins.


----------



## moter98

Thanks fpcco! Yes the waiting can drive a person mad! The whole process just takes forever. I have always had a plus opk by today or earlier except for last month, but I was just coming off the chemical then. I think it's coming soon. My opk was darker this morning and my cp has moved up a bit. 

How is your bfp looking? You should post a pic. I want to see two lines!


----------



## moter98

Oops, double post


----------



## moter98

so i just tested again with SMU and i've got a positive opk! that didn't take long, lol! looks like the b6 hasn't delayed ov at all. right on time.


----------



## xxshellsxx

fpcco08 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I was following your post and it was really helpful since i wanted to know more about Vit B6. After reading the post yest i bought Vit B6. I was taking Prenatal from the beginning of this cycle and have started taking Vit B6 from yest. My Cervix Fluid is very dry. I was just wondering how long does it take for Vit B6 to show its result. Any info would highly be appreciated.
> 
> Hi coolstar :hugs: I just posted before you, but I guess the computer ate my post, so I will post again. My husband and I have been together for 6 years, 4 of those years, not trying/not preventing. For 2 years, we have been trying. I got pregnant last May, but it unfortunately ended in a missed miscarriage. I began charting this March, and discovered I had a luteal phase defect. In march, it was 4 days, in April, it was 9 days. I began taking b6 to try to increase my luteal phase. I have taken it only this cycle. I am on 11 dpo and just got my first bfp today. It was very clear, but light. If I would have used fmu, I'm sure it would have been darker, but instead I tested at 7 pm because I honestly, thought it was all in my head and would be negative. Therefore, I'm not sure if it was the b6 or just a coincidence, but I'm almost certain, I would not have had enough time to implant if it weren't for the b6. So, to me, it was well worth it. It took only one cycle for me to get pregnant on the b6. Good luck and I hope this helps you! Take care xxClick to expand...

Oh wow! congratulations! Lets hope the rest of us have such a great outcome :) x

3dpo today for me so only a week to wait to find out if it's lengthened my lp x


----------



## moter98

Good luck!


----------



## fpcco08

Thank you shell! I wish you all the luck in the world. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> so i just tested again with SMU and i've got a positive opk! that didn't take long, lol! looks like the b6 hasn't delayed ov at all. right on time.

Oh yay! I'm so glad to hear that! :happydance: I will post a picture up, its still very light, even this morning. I figured since I got my first bfp at 7 pm, it would be a lot darker the next morning with FMU, but it was still just as light. Maybe just because today is only 12 dpo? I don't know. I'm freaking myself out because I feel like I am over analyzing everything!! I gotta stop! Ok, I'll post the pic right now. xx


----------



## moter98

hcg will double about every 48-72 hours so you won't necessarily see it get darker till tomorrow night yet. try not to worry! and remember to keep taking the b complex. you can't just quit cold turkey when you get pregnant. slowly wean yourself off when you do stop taking it.


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> hcg will double about every 48-72 hours so you won't necessarily see it get darker till tomorrow night yet. try not to worry! and remember to keep taking the b complex. you can't just quit cold turkey when you get pregnant. slowly wean yourself off when you do stop taking it.

Aww, you really can't see it here. The picture is too small. I'm trying not to over analyze. I will probably take another one Monday morning, and that should hopefully be 2 pretty dark lines. Yeah, I am still taking the b6. Do I inevitably stop the b6? Its only use was to give enough time for the implantation right? Now its up to the progesterone to hold it. So, I take 100 b complex now. Should i start cutting it in half or something? I do have 50 mg b6 vitamins, but its not a complex..


----------



## moter98

is that the test in your avatar picture? i can see it easily! 
i just read on other posts to wean yourself off because it helps with progesterone and that could decrease progesterone too fast. these are just other posters saying this so not fact or anything, but better not to take any chances. i would think the 50mg of b6 are fine to switch to.


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> is that the test in your avatar picture? i can see it easily!
> i just read on other posts to wean yourself off because it helps with progesterone and that could decrease progesterone too fast. these are just other posters saying this so not fact or anything, but better not to take any chances. i would think the 50mg of b6 are fine to switch to.

It should still be okay even though its not a complex? I can't see that second line at all in my avatar pic lol I just can't wait to tell people. DH and I opted to not tell anyone until after the 1st trimester. From what I hear, that's a popular decision. So, its really hard to not tell my mom and my aunt, especially since my aunt is pregnant too, and due next month. That would just make her day!! Yeah, the drop in progesterone isn't worth coming off the pill. From what I hear, it doesn't hurt to take it, so it sounds like it could possibly hurt more to not take it. Thanks for letting me know that!


----------



## moter98

you could just get a 50mg b complex to be on the safe side. then a 25mg complex if they sell them. not sure. just remember, this is stuff i only read other posters saying. i have to fact or anything about it, but i thought just to be on the safe side. 
oh my gosh i can see that second line without tilting the screen or even moving up close! it's a good line!


----------



## xxshellsxx

fpcco08 said:


> Thank you shell! I wish you all the luck in the world. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!! :dust:

Thank you x I've just had some spotting after a very sore cramp! Whats more I have absolutely no symptoms this month what so ever! Not even sore bbs! I'm keeping everything crossed, even if it's helped balance my body this month and leads to a bfp within a few cycles I'll be happy! definitely feel different taking vit b complex after o this cycle x


----------



## fpcco08

xxshellsxx said:


> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you shell! I wish you all the luck in the world. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!! :dust:
> 
> Thank you x I've just had some spotting after a very sore cramp! Whats more I have absolutely no symptoms this month what so ever! Not even sore bbs! I'm keeping everything crossed, even if it's helped balance my body this month and leads to a bfp within a few cycles I'll be happy! definitely feel different taking vit b complex after o this cycle xClick to expand...

You're on 4 dpo now right? There's still time. I think they say b6 is also suppose to help with pms too, so that may be why you're not feeling anything. I usually get nothing until after AF starts. When I see it started, about 30 mins after that, I feel the cramps. That's the only sign of pms I get. The day before AF, I've just noticed I get this weird feeling when I'm sitting and when I go to stand up. I've only noticed this twice, so maybe coincidence. Who knows! lol


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> you could just get a 50mg b complex to be on the safe side. then a 25mg complex if they sell them. not sure. just remember, this is stuff i only read other posters saying. i have to fact or anything about it, but i thought just to be on the safe side.
> oh my gosh i can see that second line without tilting the screen or even moving up close! it's a good line!

Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it. I go in for a confirmation tomorrow, so I will ask. They will probably have no idea what I'm talking about when I tell them I was taking b6 to lengthen my LP. Sometimes, I swear it seems I know more about my body and getting pregnant than doctors do. I once had a doctor that told me a 9 day LP was not an issue because the fertilized egg will tell my body not to start menstruating. I was like.... Are you freakin kiddin me? Then I had to explain that the egg has to have time to implant first before you body even knows you are pregnant, to signal menses to halt... Needless to say, that was my very last visit with them.

I'm so glad you can see that line. My eyes must suck! I will take another tomorrow morning, because it will be more than 48 hours after that one, and I will post that one up!

How are things looking for you? You get a temp rise yet?


----------



## Coolstar

I am glad I found this forum. Its so nice connecting with you ladies. Yesterday first time in this cycle i saw creamy CM so i am little happy, hope it changes to fertile CM soon. Baby dust to all :kiss:


----------



## xxshellsxx

fpcco08 said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you shell! I wish you all the luck in the world. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!! :dust:
> 
> Thank you x I've just had some spotting after a very sore cramp! Whats more I have absolutely no symptoms this month what so ever! Not even sore bbs! I'm keeping everything crossed, even if it's helped balance my body this month and leads to a bfp within a few cycles I'll be happy! definitely feel different taking vit b complex after o this cycle xClick to expand...
> 
> You're on 4 dpo now right? There's still time. I think they say b6 is also suppose to help with pms too, so that may be why you're not feeling anything. I usually get nothing until after AF starts. When I see it started, about 30 mins after that, I feel the cramps. That's the only sign of pms I get. The day before AF, I've just noticed I get this weird feeling when I'm sitting and when I go to stand up. I've only noticed this twice, so maybe coincidence. Who knows! lolClick to expand...

Yes 4DPO (CD17) now and i'm not sure whats going on :wacko: I spotted last night and it's continued today :shrug: Only 9 days since AF left... bit confused right now and hope this hasn't screwed my cycle up!

I guess only waiting will give me the answer x


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> you could just get a 50mg b complex to be on the safe side. then a 25mg complex if they sell them. not sure. just remember, this is stuff i only read other posters saying. i have to fact or anything about it, but i thought just to be on the safe side.
> oh my gosh i can see that second line without tilting the screen or even moving up close! it's a good line!
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it. I go in for a confirmation tomorrow, so I will ask. They will probably have no idea what I'm talking about when I tell them I was taking b6 to lengthen my LP. Sometimes, I swear it seems I know more about my body and getting pregnant than doctors do. I once had a doctor that told me a 9 day LP was not an issue because the fertilized egg will tell my body not to start menstruating. I was like.... Are you freakin kiddin me? Then I had to explain that the egg has to have time to implant first before you body even knows you are pregnant, to signal menses to halt... Needless to say, that was my very last visit with them.
> 
> I'm so glad you can see that line. My eyes must suck! I will take another tomorrow morning, because it will be more than 48 hours after that one, and I will post that one up!
> 
> How are things looking for you? You get a temp rise yet?Click to expand...

i'm not sure you will get much help about the b6 at the dr. most dr's don't believe natural supplements/vitamins can do anything. dr's are scientific people and in my experience think only drugs can go anything to help you. if you are lucky, you can find a dr that's into natural "eating" and supplements. 

oh my gosh that made me laugh what you had to explain to dr. i went and saw a dr last month for some stomach pains and they of course take your recent history, they ask for last menstrual period. i had to tell him my date, but that it was a chemical pregnancy so i wasn't sure if that counted as a period. he said, and i quote "what is a chemical pregnancy?" i almost walked out right then. it's hard to find a good dr these days, LOL!

did you take any tests today? how are they looking?

no temp rise yet. today should be my ov day. i always get a temp rise 2 days after my first plus opk. today is my second day of positives and my they are BLARING. darker than the control. i've never had a positive opk this dark before. hoping it's a good sign and thinking it must be the b6 giving me a nice strong surge. i'm expecting my temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## moter98

Coolstar said:


> I am glad I found this forum. Its so nice connecting with you ladies. Yesterday first time in this cycle i saw creamy CM so i am little happy, hope it changes to fertile CM soon. Baby dust to all :kiss:

woohoo! i take mucinex too for the 6 days prior to ov to increase my fertile cm. it has worked really well.


----------



## Coolstar

moter98 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> I am glad I found this forum. Its so nice connecting with you ladies. Yesterday first time in this cycle i saw creamy CM so i am little happy, hope it changes to fertile CM soon. Baby dust to all :kiss:
> 
> woohoo! i take mucinex too for the 6 days prior to ov to increase my fertile cm. it has worked really well.Click to expand...

Thanks moter. I am planning to start with mucinex from my next cycle since it is too late for this cycle.I would be ovulating maybe in 2-3 days and I guess you have to start with Mucinex at least 4 days before OV. This cycle i have started with B6 and i am drinking lots of water. Thank you all of you for helping me with so many tips :)


----------



## moter98

the mucinex should work fairly quickly. within hours.


----------



## Coolstar

moter98 said:


> the mucinex should work fairly quickly. within hours.

moter i just wanted to know that i have to go for regular mucinex , i guess there is mucinex expectorant, mucinex dm and mucinex extended release and also wanted to know the strength .Thanks in advance !!


----------



## fpcco08

Coolstar- You ONLY want just regular Mucinex. No DM and no extended release. The only active ingredient should be Guaifenesin. The expectorant is what you want. It works really well. If I were you, I would take it. It won't hurt. I began taking mine at a wonky time in my cycle, sometime straight before ovulation, and it worked by the next day. 

Moter- I can't believe the "DR." didn't know what a chemical pregnancy is.. That's even worse than not knowing what kinds of problems a LPD causes. Hmm, I think the chemical would count as a period, because if I'm not mistaken, it would be the period you would've gotten, if you hadn't been pregnant. I mean, most women think it is their period, because they hadn't taken a hpt yet to see that they were pregnant, so they figure its their period, possibly just coming a few days late. 

I haven't taken a test today. I've been trying really hard to just wait until tomorrow morning with FMU. I don't want to take the chance in seeing another faint faint line. 

That's really good that you have such a strong positive. Strong dark surge= nice healthy egg begging to be fertilized? I hope sooo!! Sounds good so far. Keeping my fingers crossed for that rise tomorrow! Can you post a link to your chart so I can take a look?


----------



## fpcco08

xxshellsxx said:


> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you shell! I wish you all the luck in the world. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!! :dust:
> 
> Thank you x I've just had some spotting after a very sore cramp! Whats more I have absolutely no symptoms this month what so ever! Not even sore bbs! I'm keeping everything crossed, even if it's helped balance my body this month and leads to a bfp within a few cycles I'll be happy! definitely feel different taking vit b complex after o this cycle xClick to expand...
> 
> You're on 4 dpo now right? There's still time. I think they say b6 is also suppose to help with pms too, so that may be why you're not feeling anything. I usually get nothing until after AF starts. When I see it started, about 30 mins after that, I feel the cramps. That's the only sign of pms I get. The day before AF, I've just noticed I get this weird feeling when I'm sitting and when I go to stand up. I've only noticed this twice, so maybe coincidence. Who knows! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yes 4DPO (CD17) now and i'm not sure whats going on :wacko: I spotted last night and it's continued today :shrug: Only 9 days since AF left... bit confused right now and hope this hasn't screwed my cycle up!
> 
> I guess only waiting will give me the answer xClick to expand...

What is your average LP? Do you chart and know for sure that you're 4 dpo? And what is your usual cycle length? The reason I ask is, is it possible you could be a little further than 4 dpo? It just seems too early for IB and too early for AF unless you usually expect her this early. But as you've already started, its weird, so I'm guessing not! Another thing.. Before I started charting, I was relying only on cm. I thought I had ovulated on Jan.28 because it was the last day of ewcm. Well, 6 days later, at what I thought was 6 dpo, I had spotting. It only lasted one time. When I went back later, there was nothing there. But I was almost positive I was pregnant and it was IB. This would be perfect, if it weren't for the fact that I was taking hpts everyday until like 30 dpo, and nothing. I went to the doctor, and finally found out that I had never ovulated at all. January cycle was anovulatory, and it caused a little bit of blood to be released afterward. I went from Jan 11 to March 8 without AF.


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> Coolstar- You ONLY want just regular Mucinex. No DM and no extended release. The only active ingredient should be Guaifenesin. The expectorant is what you want. It works really well. If I were you, I would take it. It won't hurt. I began taking mine at a wonky time in my cycle, sometime straight before ovulation, and it worked by the next day.
> 
> Moter- I can't believe the "DR." didn't know what a chemical pregnancy is.. That's even worse than not knowing what kinds of problems a LPD causes. Hmm, I think the chemical would count as a period, because if I'm not mistaken, it would be the period you would've gotten, if you hadn't been pregnant. I mean, most women think it is their period, because they hadn't taken a hpt yet to see that they were pregnant, so they figure its their period, possibly just coming a few days late.
> 
> I haven't taken a test today. I've been trying really hard to just wait until tomorrow morning with FMU. I don't want to take the chance in seeing another faint faint line.
> 
> That's really good that you have such a strong positive. Strong dark surge= nice healthy egg begging to be fertilized? I hope sooo!! Sounds good so far. Keeping my fingers crossed for that rise tomorrow! Can you post a link to your chart so I can take a look?

My chart is in my signature. Just click on the butterfly.


----------



## moter98

Fpcco explained about the mucinex perfectly.


----------



## moter98

Post your bfp in the morning! I want to see two lines again. :)


----------



## Coolstar

Bought Mucinex today.Hope it works. fpcco08 we are all waiting to see your bfp tomm :) Take care everyone !!!!!


----------



## moter98

No temp rise today, boo.


----------



## xxshellsxx

fpcco08 said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you shell! I wish you all the luck in the world. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!! :dust:
> 
> Thank you x I've just had some spotting after a very sore cramp! Whats more I have absolutely no symptoms this month what so ever! Not even sore bbs! I'm keeping everything crossed, even if it's helped balance my body this month and leads to a bfp within a few cycles I'll be happy! definitely feel different taking vit b complex after o this cycle xClick to expand...
> 
> You're on 4 dpo now right? There's still time. I think they say b6 is also suppose to help with pms too, so that may be why you're not feeling anything. I usually get nothing until after AF starts. When I see it started, about 30 mins after that, I feel the cramps. That's the only sign of pms I get. The day before AF, I've just noticed I get this weird feeling when I'm sitting and when I go to stand up. I've only noticed this twice, so maybe coincidence. Who knows! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yes 4DPO (CD17) now and i'm not sure whats going on :wacko: I spotted last night and it's continued today :shrug: Only 9 days since AF left... bit confused right now and hope this hasn't screwed my cycle up!
> 
> I guess only waiting will give me the answer xClick to expand...
> 
> What is your average LP? Do you chart and know for sure that you're 4 dpo? And what is your usual cycle length? The reason I ask is, is it possible you could be a little further than 4 dpo? It just seems too early for IB and too early for AF unless you usually expect her this early. But as you've already started, its weird, so I'm guessing not! Another thing.. Before I started charting, I was relying only on cm. I thought I had ovulated on Jan.28 because it was the last day of ewcm. Well, 6 days later, at what I thought was 6 dpo, I had spotting. It only lasted one time. When I went back later, there was nothing there. But I was almost positive I was pregnant and it was IB. This would be perfect, if it weren't for the fact that I was taking hpts everyday until like 30 dpo, and nothing. I went to the doctor, and finally found out that I had never ovulated at all. January cycle was anovulatory, and it caused a little bit of blood to be released afterward. I went from Jan 11 to March 8 without AF.Click to expand...

Hiya, yes i've been charting for 4 months (it's in my signature) defo only 4DPO (5DPO today)- I used the temp adjuster for 3DPO (and it seems the dip was right as it was the same the next day) because i had to temp earlier on saturday morning as I had to be up earlier than my usual temp time a we were away for the weekend. O was definitely CD13 this cycle (same as last cycle). My LP average on FF is 10 days, last cycle was only 9. My cycle has never been more than 23 days.

Spotting seems to be less today, so far! lol Definite mild cramping going on, shall just have to wait and see what's going on - AF due this weekend, so shall expect spotting the day before (if this is not AF).

xx


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> No temp rise today, boo.

Maybe today hun :hugs: You O on cd 15 twice from what I see. You had a pretty ideal cycle before. It could end up being like Nov. cycle. Positive, then negative, then 2 positives, and a temp rise 3 days later. You started off Ovulating on cd 11, then moved to 13, then 14, and last month 15. So, keeping up with the pattern, sounds like today should be the day!

BFP is definitely much darker today, but still on the pretty light side. I don't have to feel like I'm imagining it there. Its plain as day. Somehow I got my dates messed up. I realized yesterday I don't go to the dr. today lol They're closed! So, tomorrow. I really wanna hurry up and go so I can check up on progesterone. My temps are higher than I think they've ever been, so I believe that's a good sign. I suppose if I have a lack in progesterone happening, it will show a temp drop, so I will continue to chart until I know its not an issue. 

Here's my chart if you'd like to take a look
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/MyOvulationChart0430


----------



## moter98

Yeah, my ov did lengthen over the months. I think it was the other supplements I'm taking. Then last cycle my ov was just a day late. I thought it was because of the chemical. Looks like ov is following the same pattern this month. I'm just hoping my lp will be longer this time cause last months was 11 days. My opk today was an almost positive yet so I must have ov'd last night or overnight. It's just so hard not to stress about it till I see that rise

What brand test are you taking? That's great that it's darker :)


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> Yeah, my ov did lengthen over the months. I think it was the other supplements I'm taking. Then last cycle my ov was just a day late. I thought it was because of the chemical. Looks like ov is following the same pattern this month. I'm just hoping my lp will be longer this time cause last months was 11 days. My opk today was an almost positive yet so I must have ov'd last night or overnight. It's just so hard not to stress about it till I see that rise
> 
> What brand test are you taking? That's great that it's darker :)

I will bet you ovulated overnight also. What other supplements are you taking? It would be really nice if you could get one of those 14 day LP back :) Even 13.
I'm only using the dollar tree brand. I refuse to spend money on hpts any more because I am addicted to poas. I spent almost $150 on hpts in Feb when I had my anovulatory cycle, and thought I was pregnant because AF was a no show all month. I took a better pic this morning, but can't get my phone to send it through my email today. Ughh technology :growlmad:


----------



## fpcco08

xxshellsxx said:


> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you shell! I wish you all the luck in the world. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way!! :dust:
> 
> Thank you x I've just had some spotting after a very sore cramp! Whats more I have absolutely no symptoms this month what so ever! Not even sore bbs! I'm keeping everything crossed, even if it's helped balance my body this month and leads to a bfp within a few cycles I'll be happy! definitely feel different taking vit b complex after o this cycle xClick to expand...
> 
> You're on 4 dpo now right? There's still time. I think they say b6 is also suppose to help with pms too, so that may be why you're not feeling anything. I usually get nothing until after AF starts. When I see it started, about 30 mins after that, I feel the cramps. That's the only sign of pms I get. The day before AF, I've just noticed I get this weird feeling when I'm sitting and when I go to stand up. I've only noticed this twice, so maybe coincidence. Who knows! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yes 4DPO (CD17) now and i'm not sure whats going on :wacko: I spotted last night and it's continued today :shrug: Only 9 days since AF left... bit confused right now and hope this hasn't screwed my cycle up!
> 
> I guess only waiting will give me the answer xClick to expand...
> 
> What is your average LP? Do you chart and know for sure that you're 4 dpo? And what is your usual cycle length? The reason I ask is, is it possible you could be a little further than 4 dpo? It just seems too early for IB and too early for AF unless you usually expect her this early. But as you've already started, its weird, so I'm guessing not! Another thing.. Before I started charting, I was relying only on cm. I thought I had ovulated on Jan.28 because it was the last day of ewcm. Well, 6 days later, at what I thought was 6 dpo, I had spotting. It only lasted one time. When I went back later, there was nothing there. But I was almost positive I was pregnant and it was IB. This would be perfect, if it weren't for the fact that I was taking hpts everyday until like 30 dpo, and nothing. I went to the doctor, and finally found out that I had never ovulated at all. January cycle was anovulatory, and it caused a little bit of blood to be released afterward. I went from Jan 11 to March 8 without AF.Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, yes i've been charting for 4 months (it's in my signature) defo only 4DPO (5DPO today)- I used the temp adjuster for 3DPO (and it seems the dip was right as it was the same the next day) because i had to temp earlier on saturday morning as I had to be up earlier than my usual temp time a we were away for the weekend. O was definitely CD13 this cycle (same as last cycle). My LP average on FF is 10 days, last cycle was only 9. My cycle has never been more than 23 days.
> 
> Spotting seems to be less today, so far! lol Definite mild cramping going on, shall just have to wait and see what's going on - AF due this weekend, so shall expect spotting the day before (if this is not AF).
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Maybe just something wonky this cycle. The most I've ever really spotted before AF is the one day before it. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Keep us updated hun. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, my ov did lengthen over the months. I think it was the other supplements I'm taking. Then last cycle my ov was just a day late. I thought it was because of the chemical. Looks like ov is following the same pattern this month. I'm just hoping my lp will be longer this time cause last months was 11 days. My opk today was an almost positive yet so I must have ov'd last night or overnight. It's just so hard not to stress about it till I see that rise
> 
> What brand test are you taking? That's great that it's darker :)
> 
> I will bet you ovulated overnight also. What other supplements are you taking? It would be really nice if you could get one of those 14 day LP back :) Even 13.
> I'm only using the dollar tree brand. I refuse to spend money on hpts any more because I am addicted to poas. I spent almost $150 on hpts in Feb when I had my anovulatory cycle, and thought I was pregnant because AF was a no show all month. I took a better pic this morning, but can't get my phone to send it through my email today. Ughh technology :growlmad:Click to expand...

i was taking bee pollen granules. that's when my ov time lengthened. bee pollen is supposed to help egg health so i figured it was a good thing, giving the egg enough time to mature and all. i switched to queens delight this cycle which is bee pollen, royal jelly and propolis, all good for egg health. i also take vitamin d, prenantals, b complex of course, mucinex during fertile window, and calcium/magnesium supplement. i rattle when i walk, lol!

i have spent so much money on hpt's and opk's. the first few cycles i was buying the expensive brands, but then found out about the IC's and now buy those. i do always have a stock of the FRER and of course the CB digi hpt's for when I get that bfp. I will want those tests to confirm, and especially because I am also a POAS addict. :)


----------



## moter98

post the pic when you can. i wanna see your bfp!


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> post the pic when you can. i wanna see your bfp!

Ov 
Pic is up! 

:rofl: I don't think I could take all of those! :wacko: I think I would lose my mind somewhere along the way trying to keep up and remember every single one I had to take and what time to take it! So in your opinion, what have you seen the most improvement with, if any? That's one thing that could have possibly helped me too. I have very fair skin. I live in sunny Florida, but rarely am out in the sun. I work indoors, and only go out to really run errands. The last month, I've been going outside, walking around a little, going fishing with my DH, while I lay out and attempt to tan. I used only a 15 spf because that's all I had, and I didn't burn, my skin just soaked the sun up and turned tan, so obviously, I needed the vit D.

Opks ad hpts get soo expensive. Not to mention the fact that I had to get 2 opks. I used them for 3 months, and all 3 months, I was not detecting a surge. So I figured, I just happened to be missing it, and that I needed to buy a second kit so I could test twice a day. I never made it that far. I just gave up. I am thinking about going to get a digital to take just to confirm, but I think I will wait a few days. I'm terrified of a chemical. I may just start out with a frer. That should give me a pretty second line. Probably not much. The ones I use are 25 miu.


----------



## moter98

yep, that line is darker!

yep, i've gone supplement crazy. i'm always finding something else to take that might help, lol! i take the vitamin d cause my levels came up normal, but on the lowest side of normal it can be. plus the dr told me to start taking it. i live in MN so we don't get sun for most of the year. and even when we do i'm so fair skinned and burn easily so i always use 50 SPF. 

i use the wondfo OPK's. you can get 50 of them for under $10. that way I can POAS all day long for cheap, ha!


----------



## fpcco08

Haha, wayy darker!

You know, someone actually told me about those last cycle. I wanted to try them this cycle, and forgot. I've heard that they are amazing. They have ICs hpts that will work out cheaper than $1 each? I can already tell, I'm so addicted, I will be 9 months and about to pop, still POAS!! :rofl:


----------



## moter98

yep, my opk's are about 19 cents each. super cheap. hpt's are about the same price. 

haha, yeah i was still POAS with DS till like 8 weeks along! it was just so darn fun.


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> yep, my opk's are about 19 cents each. super cheap. hpt's are about the same price.
> 
> haha, yeah i was still POAS with DS till like 8 weeks along! it was just so darn fun.

haha yeah I know, you're right! Darn, that's really really cheap. I could POAS like 5 times for the price of what I'm paying now for one!! haha


----------



## moter98

Yep, they are so nice to have. And I know they are sensitive. On my chemical cycle I was testing with them and got a beta the same day. My beta was 8 and I still had a faint faint line on them.


----------



## fpcco08

Wow, that would have to be super sensitive. How old is you DS now, if you don't mind me askin. He's absolutely adorable by the way :) How long have you been ttc #2?


----------



## moter98

he will be 2 in a week and half. have his 2nd birthday party on saturday. we have been ttc for just over a year now. it's taking forever this time around.


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> he will be 2 in a week and half. have his 2nd birthday party on saturday. we have been ttc for just over a year now. it's taking forever this time around.

Aww, he's adorable. I love kids at that age. They're so much fun. I have an 11 year old step son, and he was about 4 going on 5 when DH and I got together. I think that's what was bugging me the most. I really wanted something of mine and DH. I love my step son to death, but its not always the same in all aspects. I guess I was kinda jealous that he was able to have a baby with someone else (got her pregnant the first time) and we struggled so much. She was another one of those people that didn't deserve a child, and has managed to have 3 one after the other. You wouldn't believe the things she did while she was pregnant with all 3. My step son will suffer a life full of open heart surgeries, had a pacemaker put in a 3 days old, and severe health problems because of these things. It didn't stop at smoking, drinking, pills. It went way further. And now she has nothing to do with him. DH has full custody, and she hasn't even come to see him since he was about 7. He calls me mom, and calls her by her first name lol. He's a smart little boy. He wouldn't have anything to do with her, even when she does come around. So although I love this little boy like my own, and I have enjoyed doing for him what his mother wouldn't, but it would still be different to have a child biologically between DH and I.


----------



## moter98

Oh that breaks my heart! He is so lucky to have you for a mom. And now you will finally have your baby, what a happy ending. ....or beginning. :)

Me and dh got married and started ttc right away. Got pregnant easily. Ds was born with a right club foot and we spent months wondering if we were to blame. Drs can't give us a reason why except it may be hereditary. It's more prevalent in first born boys for some reason. But we had it corrected at 2 months old and now he wears a brace while he's sleeping to maintain the correction. So once we got over thinking there is something wrong with our genes or we are incompatible or something we started ttc #2. We've had 2 losses over the last year and all those old fears come back. But, we are just gonna keep trying and hope for the best


----------



## Coolstar

Yehhhhaaayy fpcco08 i can see the 2nd line.Its way darker then your last pic :) Moter even i am using wondfo opk. I always get a positive line and its cheap and dont worry about the temp rise, it will rise. I know the wait is frustrating but we have to be positive.


----------



## moter98

Thanks! Yes, temp will rise tomorrow. Just gotta stay positive


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> Oh that breaks my heart! He is so lucky to have you for a mom. And now you will finally have your baby, what a happy ending. ....or beginning. :)
> 
> Me and dh got married and started ttc right away. Got pregnant easily. Ds was born with a right club foot and we spent months wondering if we were to blame. Drs can't give us a reason why except it may be hereditary. It's more prevalent in first born boys for some reason. But we had it corrected at 2 months old and now he wears a brace while he's sleeping to maintain the correction. So once we got over thinking there is something wrong with our genes or we are incompatible or something we started ttc #2. We've had 2 losses over the last year and all those old fears come back. But, we are just gonna keep trying and hope for the best

Aww, poor baby. Is it something he will always need, or just until its corrected. I hate to say it like this, but my boy, bless his heart for everything he has to go through with the surgeries every other year and all, but boy did all of that make him strong. I mean, he still cries for something simple as needles, and scraping his knee, but emotionally, he's a tough little boy. He is picked on so badly in school because the other kids tagged him as "weak". He doesn't bother with them. If you ask him why, he will tell you, because I know I'm better than them and I won't stoop to their level. Something you wouldn't expect from an 11 year old. But, boy does he show that scar off like a battle scar! He's soo proud of it. And he is sooo knowledgeable about his condition, and what the doctors are going to do. It was so cute, during his last operation, they told him they were gonna walk him through it all. And he says, "You don't have to.. I will walk YOU through it." And he sure did. He told them every test they had to run, every procedure.. no lie. Its amazing. I think abnormalities can also bring out a lot in a child. This has made my son realize not to be upset with the life he was dealt and not to have pity on himself, but to be proud that he is strong enough to endure it. Just to take it, and make the best out of the situation that he can. He tells me everyday he wants to be a cardiac surgeon and help save little kids' lives just like himself.
I think you will do just fine with #2. Just gotta have faith and let everything happen the way it inevitably will. It may take some time, but it will surely happen, and it will be well worth the wait! xx


----------



## fpcco08

Coolstar said:


> Yehhhhaaayy fpcco08 i can see the 2nd line.Its way darker then your last pic :) Moter even i am using wondfo opk. I always get a positive line and its cheap and dont worry about the temp rise, it will rise. I know the wait is frustrating but we have to be positive.

I know.. super excited for my doctor visit tomorrow. Although, its just for confirmation. Haven't gotten to set an appointment yet. I just happened to get the bfp on the last day before a long weekend. So I walk in for confirmation tomorrow, and set my appointment while I'm there :)


----------



## fpcco08

Been getting these cramps on and off usually on my left side, along with my left side of my back hurting, and my left thigh on the bottom side hurting. Not quite sure what's going on, but I'm hoping all is ok :/ I found myself running and checking for AF all day today, because that is sure as heck what it feels like but on the left instead of focused evenly in the middle or over my whole abdomen.


----------



## moter98

Hope everything's ok! I've read that you can feel cramping like that in the first weeks of pregnancy from your uterus growing.


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> Hope everything's ok! I've read that you can feel cramping like that in the first weeks of pregnancy from your uterus growing.

I will check up on it tomorrow. Hopefully they will at least answer that. They will be pushing me out quick for the people that have appts. I just won't leave until they answer me!


----------



## moter98

They should take the time to answer your questions. Do you have a nurseline you can call? Ive called outs and they are so helpful. Let us know how your visit goes and what your beta is!


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> They should take the time to answer your questions. Do you have a nurseline you can call? Ive called outs and they are so helpful. Let us know how your visit goes and what your beta is!

Will they do a beta? I figured they would just make me poas just to confirm the pregnancy and send me on my way. Oh, I hope they do the beta. The only reason I ask is throughout my whole 13 weeks of pregnancy last time, they didn't do it not one time. So I really wasn't expecting it this time.. Was it strange for them not to do it last time? I mean, is it routine?


----------



## moter98

Oh I thought you called for one. No I never had one with ds. They wouldn't even see me till 13 weeks. I just thought that you had asked for one and they said yes


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> Oh I thought you called for one. No I never had one with ds. They wouldn't even see me till 13 weeks. I just thought that you had asked for one and they said yes

No, but now that you say that, I will ask. It can't hurt. So I want beta checked, and if they can check progesterone when you're pregnant, that would be awesome! I'm not sure if they can actually check it though, if you're not 7 dpo.. Guess I will find out!


----------



## fpcco08

Everything went well so far. I am just over 4 weeks, which is good. I caught it early this time. I was nearly 6 weeks before I found out last time, and 9 weeks before I got in to see a doctor. Confirmation of course came up positive, and my EDD is February 4, amazingly, 8 days shy of my last EDD. Actual Dr appointment is set for June 5. There I will be able to ask about beta and all of my levels. 

Ohh, I believe I see a possible temp rise!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! Great news. 

Yes, I got my temp rise today. :)


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> Woohoo! Great news.
> 
> Yes, I got my temp rise today. :)

Awesome! Now we wait and see if the b vitamins have done anything for that LP of yours!! Or, preferably... a :bfp:!!!


----------



## moter98

Yep. Hoping it works as well for me as it did you.


----------



## Coolstar

fpcco08 said:


> Everything went well so far. I am just over 4 weeks, which is good. I caught it early this time. I was nearly 6 weeks before I found out last time, and 9 weeks before I got in to see a doctor. Confirmation of course came up positive, and my EDD is February 4, amazingly, 8 days shy of my last EDD. Actual Dr appointment is set for June 5. There I will be able to ask about beta and all of my levels.
> 
> Ohh, I believe I see a possible temp rise!! :happydance::thumbup:

So happy for you:hugs: Hey my B'day date is 7 Feb .I lov Feb :) .Now relax and take care of yourself.


----------



## Coolstar

moter98 said:


> Yep. Hoping it works as well for me as it did you.

See i told u to be positive. N dont worry even u will get a BFP soon.


----------



## moter98

Thanks :) yep all that worrying for nothing. Did you keep taking 100mg in the tww or up the dose?


----------



## Coolstar

moter98 said:


> Thanks :) yep all that worrying for nothing. Did you keep taking 100mg in the tww or up the dose?

I am taking 100mg vit B6 from last 1 week. And thanks for your Mucinex tip. It really worked. Yest and today i could see ewcm after a long time :happydance:. Just keeping my fingers crossed. Never knew pregnancy could be so tough.:wacko: Nowaday every cycle starts with hope and then despair. But i try my best to be happy :)


----------



## moter98

Your welcome. Love the mucinex myself. I barely had ewcm before I started taking it. I will just keep with the 100mg I guess. I don't get too worked up over AF anymore. It sucks but I try to think positive. It's gotta just be a matter of time to catch that egg. I get more freaked out around ov time lol!


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies, just wanted some help. Since this is the 1 time i am charting i don't have much idea about bbt charts but wanted to share my chart with u all. From the chart i think that mine is slow rise pattern not sure.Is it bad ? I read that in slow rise temp has to remain above the coverline for at least 4 days to be sure that i have ovulated.Any info would be highly appreciated.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d3a58


----------



## moter98

It's too soon to tell yet. You could still ovulate today so get to bd! If your temps go up way more tomorrow ff may draw your ov date as today. Try not to overanalyze it yet. Theres not enough temps to know right now.


----------



## Coolstar

moter98 said:


> It's too soon to tell yet. You could still ovulate today so get to bd! If your temps go up way more tomorrow ff may draw your ov date as today. Try not to overanalyze it yet. Theres not enough temps to know right now.

Thanks, I guess i have to wait and see my temp rise for few more days.


----------



## moter98

Yeah. This is the hard part. Waiting for those crosshairs. Hoping to get my crosshairs tomorrow


----------



## xxshellsxx

Looking at your chart i'm pretty sure you'll get your CH tomorrow :)

xx


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Shell, even I hope so. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## fpcco08

Coolstar- As Moter said, there isn't yet enough temps to really tell yet. Give it a couple days, and you will be able to see more. I learned to stop over analyzing when FF drew my CH at 11 dpo then changed it to 9 dpo and back and forth like 4 times, then it finally ended the cycle with CH at 23 dpo. Even when the CH pop up, it doesn't ALWAYS stay there. I mean, I'm sure for the most part, it does, but it already happened to me my first cycle charting. So its just best to wait until the end of your cycle to be 100% sure.

Moter- Temps are looking good and high. Looks like there will be some CH for you tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Got my crosshairs!


----------



## xxshellsxx

moter98 said:


> Got my crosshairs!

woohoo knew you would :) 

I tested today 8DPO and of course bfn lol AF due in just 48 hours... lets hope its longer!

I always spot the day before, so will be running loo every blinking hour to check lol

xx


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> Got my crosshairs!

Moter- Yay I seen that! I already checked!! :haha:

Shell- Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

xxshellsxx said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs!
> 
> woohoo knew you would :)
> 
> I tested today 8DPO and of course bfn lol AF due in just 48 hours... lets hope its longer!
> 
> I always spot the day before, so will be running loo every blinking hour to check lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hope the b6 works! I will be testing early too. Just can't help myself


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs!
> 
> Moter- Yay I seen that! I already checked!! :haha:
> 
> Shell- Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

:) I think this is my favorite day of the cycle. Except
Of course if I get a bfp. Then that would be my favorite day lol! Have you taken anymore tests?


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Got my crosshairs!
> 
> Moter- Yay I seen that! I already checked!! :haha:
> 
> Shell- Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :) I think this is my favorite day of the cycle. Except
> Of course if I get a bfp. Then that would be my favorite day lol! Have you taken anymore tests?Click to expand...

Haha, I don't think I have a favorite day of my cycle! Well, maybe cd 6 because there's no more AF lol! I took one more test yesterday morning. Second morning urine and SUPER bright! I will have to post it up later, headed to my dr. appointment now. I got them to move it up, because I told them I didn't really feel comfortable waiting any longer! Today's my lucky day, I guess! 

How are things looking for you? What dpo are you gonna test?


----------



## moter98

great news! update with the pic and how your appt goes. 

i'm gonna start testing monday i think. i'll only be 7dpo, but i have a ton of IC's to use, so why not :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Morning ladies :flower:

i've made it to 10DPO without spotting (so far) lol I've been at 10dpo before but never got any further and with last cycle only being 9DPO when spotting showed up i'm a happy bunny lol

tested this AM... BFN of course. I must invest in IC's for next cycle should there be one lol x


----------



## moter98

That's great news! Well except for the bfn.but it's early yet


----------



## Coolstar

That's a great news Shell. Even I got my CH today :happydance:


----------



## moter98

Woohoo!


----------



## xxshellsxx

good new all round today then :)

still no spotting.....

xx


----------



## moter98

Yay!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

CD24/23.... 11DPO and still in!

This is great news, but now i'm getting very nervous.... is it just extended LP or has a miracle happened :shrug: i've never been in a position of being 'late' ever so now i know how everyone else feels lol 

xx


----------



## moter98

That is such great news! Have you tested?


----------



## xxshellsxx

I haven't tested today as i tested yesterday and used my last one, wasn't expecting to be able to test again if i'm honest! lol, i'll pick some up this afternoon and test tomorrow morning if AF is still MIA!

xx


----------



## moter98

FX!


----------



## fpcco08

xxshellsxx said:


> CD24/23.... 11DPO and still in!
> 
> This is great news, but now i'm getting very nervous.... is it just extended LP or has a miracle happened :shrug: i've never been in a position of being 'late' ever so now i know how everyone else feels lol
> 
> xx

That's really great news! I asked myself the SAME exact question. I said the same thing to DH and he was like, so if you're late.. take a test! Duh. He doesn't understand! I was trying to explain to him that I wasn't sure if I was actually "late" or not. If the b6 worked and the LP was lengthened, then I wouldn't actually be late, and I didn't wanna look like an idiot getting all excited, when I knew this would be the outcome of taking the supplement. But I set my fear of a bfn aside, and got that bfp. So, you never know.. Go for it hun! And be sure to remember, even if it is a bfn (which of course would be a big fat bummer) there's one thing to be happy about. You have succeeded in lengthening your LP!


----------



## fpcco08

As for me, I went to my appt and obviously, they told me I would be too early to see anything. I asked about my beta and progesterone levels. They took my blood and told me it will take 2 weeks to get the results back? I thought the whole point of hcg testing was to come back and make sure they are doubling every 2 days.. not 2 weeks. And about the progesterone, she said she will run the progesterone, just for the hell of it, but they will not give me supplements either way, so its pointless. I had the run the blood anyways. She said if my levels for progesterone come back low, they will not give me anything, and I have to lose 3 babies before they will do anything for supplementing me with progesterone? Does this sound right to anything? So she pretty much told me, if my levels are low, I will miscarry inevitably, and she will do nothing to prevent it or at least TRY to prevent it and to come back when I have had 3 consecutive miscarriages. Then she will talk to me about progesterone supplement? 

On a lighter note, I have posted a new pic for you ladies. Super super dark. This was taken last Friday. 

Moter- How is everything looking for you? You will start testing tomorrow? Yay.. I love when someone tells me they are starting to test! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## moter98

Some drs believe that low profesterone is not the cause of a m/c, but rather the result of a m/c and wont supplement with progesterone. I was told the same thing you were. Come back after 3 losses. My dr said that two losses are so common and that 65% of the time the next pregnancy is viable. Your line is looking dark now! I love it!!

I tested today already. So stupid I know. I'm only 6dpo. Just using IC's so I can test away till I see that second line. I have banished AF for the next 9 months so I'm just waiting on that line now. :p


----------



## fpcco08

It just really stinks. When I told her I thought I had a problem with progesterone, she asked me why I would think that and I told her I had been charting and realized one month I had a 4 day LP and the next 9 days. She said it would really do no good to test the progesterone, but she would do it if it would make me happy. She told me even if the LPD means I have a problem with progesterone, doesn't mean it affects the pregnancy. She said progesterone when you're not pregnant is different than when you're pregnant. She said just because my body doesn't produce enough pre-pregnancy, doesn't mean it won't during pregnancy. In other words, the pregnancy will MAKE my body produce an efficient amount. I feel like that is horse crap, but that's just me. My boss at work has struggled with the same situation. Telling her to come back after 3 losses, and she did suffer 3 in the end. She said she advises me to not have them notify me what my levels are, because if they come back low, I will be miserable, and will really over-analyze everything and will know that I'm just sitting back, awaiting the inevitable. I kinda think I agree. I think I would rather not know. What do you think? Would you want the levels, or not want to know? 

I'm trying to convince myself that since the line is getting darker, nothing is wrong as of yet, but I'm pretty sure this isn't always the case. You can still keep producing hcg even if the pregnancy isn't viable, right? My last pregnancy was a missed miscarriage. The drs said the placenta and everything was still growing along with the pregnancy, only the baby wasn't. So, I'm assuming it continued to produce hcg as well. 

I'm sorry about the bfn :hugs: but its still early hun. Your temps still look good, as they would because you don't have a LP anywhere near 6. But still looking good otherwise. Sorry for the long rant. Just trying to get some answers and find some reassurance. I really need to quit being a worry wart and over analyzing everything :dohh:


----------



## moter98

I think the dr is right. You want your lp lengthened so implantation can take place. After that the pregnancy will increase your progesterone. And you are taking the b6 which has helped your progesterone levels. Try not to worry. I would want my result, but that's just me. I'm a numbers person and would just have to know. But really, your hcg levels will bes good indicator. If they are doubling it's a viable pregnancy. Are they doing a repeat beta to check doubling rate?


----------



## fpcco08

I'm not really sure about the repeat for hcg. She just told me it will take 2 weeks to get the results of both the progesterone and hcg. I don't know if they're going to see if they are doubling or just if its at an appropriate number for this time. She said something about wanting to see if they were where they should be. She didn't specifically mention coming back to see if they were doubling correctly. I personally don't see the point in two weeks, knowing that my hcg levels two weeks ago were where they needed to be. I want to know that they are presently ok. Because in 2 weeks, when I get those results, I'll be like.. ok they were at an appropriate level 2 weeks ago.. what about now? Then I will have to wait another 2 weeks to find out and repeat the cycle again lol Gahh I guess I am psycho! :blush: 

And I did want to tell you, since you've banished AF for 9 months, and you will be getting that bfp this month.. :haha::winkwink: Just wanted you to know beforehand that she did give me the ok to continue with the B complex 100 mg. She said it shouldn't hurt to stop, and definitely will not hurt to keep taking them, because they help with morning sickness anyways. So now you know when you get your bfp that if you don't feel comfortable stopping them, its ok to keep taking it. She said I did not have to ween myself off of them. I even asked if I should just lower the dose and she said 100 mg is just fine.


----------



## moter98

Great info! Thanks. It's good to know it helps with morning sickness. 

Try not to worry about those results. You have dark hpts and no signs that anything is wrong. You actually are lucky your dr did those blood tests. I don't think mine would. They wouldn't even see me with ds until I was 13 weeks!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

fpcco - i hope everything comes back ok with your tests... 2 wks is a long time! I'm also a numbers person and would want to know what they were but i can understand why you might not want to x Hope everything is nice and sticky xx

well i've made it to 12DPO.... tested BFN this morning! It wasn't a full nights hold as i woke at 4am and HAD to pee, and as i didn't have any tests in i couldn't test... but held from 4am to 8.30am, hadn't drank anything, went to the shop and got pack of 2 tests... so will have one for tomorrow or maybe wednesday... if i get the chance to!

So either way something has changed with vitamin B complex :) Happy me :)

xx


----------



## moter98

That's good news and bad news. Hope your bfp is coming yet


----------



## Coolstar

Shell its a great news that b6 has lengthened your LP.For me i think B6 has helped me with CM.
Moter did you test today?
fpcco your line is super dark now :)


----------



## moter98

Yes. Stupid bfn


----------



## Coolstar

moter98 said:


> Yes. Stupid bfn

But anyway i think 7 dpo is too soon for a test so wait few more days.


----------



## moter98

Oh yeah it totally is. But of course I couldn't wait lol


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> Great info! Thanks. It's good to know it helps with morning sickness.
> 
> Try not to worry about those results. You have dark hpts and no signs that anything is wrong. You actually are lucky your dr did those blood tests. I don't think mine would. They wouldn't even see me with ds until I was 13 weeks!!

I can't really explain it, but I woke up this morning feeling very hopeful. Like everything is going to be okay. I had a little bout of nausea yesterday evening, and my chest is still sore. I didn't really have any symptoms last time. I went scuba diving one day and my chest was really sore, but I thought that had something to do with being chapped from my wet bathing suit top rubbing them. But that was the only time I noticed that. This time, they were sore the first 2 days, and now just a little sensitive if they are brushed the wrong way. So I hear that's a good sign. Thank you for the reassurance, as it made me feel a LOT better! That stinks they waited so long to see you. I get to do my u/s in less than 3 weeks, which excites me, because I didn't get one until 13 weeks last time, which by then, was too late.

Sorry about your bfn but its still early. Temps are still high, so that's good! You got those IC's so just keep POAS every morning until you finally get it! FX!


----------



## fpcco08

Shell- 12 dpo is awesome! I'm glad to hear it is working for you. :happydance: Try another test tomorrow, but try to stay in bed so you can POAS with that FMU! I think I will just let them tell me the numbers when they come in. I think it would be easier to deal with if I were to know. The situation also goes reverse. If I don't know what they are, they could end up being good, and here I will be freaking out, thinking they're bad, when they're actually good. Then I will be causing myself lots of unneeded stress and will look like a dummy in the end. I think the possible chance of finding out they're good and being able to relax is worth the risk in finding out they're bad. 

Coolstar- Yes, it's getting very dark. I wish I had some more to see how dark it is now! Man, 'tis a sick addiction :blush:


----------



## moter98

Glad you feel better about it! Yep, the nausea is a good sign. While not fun it's a good indication that hcg levels are rising. I thought it was weird my dr wouldn't see me or even just a nurse. Isn't the first trimester supposed to be such a critical time? If I hadn't of had google and the book what to expect when you are expecting I could have been doing/taking all the wrong things for the first 13 weeks! It was only at my 13 week appt that the nurse gave me all the pregnancy info and the dos an donts. I thought that was odd. 

Yep, I will be poas everyday till I see that line!


----------



## fpcco08

Wow, I would definitely do well to avoid that office again. You should be monitored frequently during the first trimester. At least have your first prenatal appointment and go over the dos and don'ts. Thank goodness for books and internet! See, the internet is a life saver! I keep trying to tell DH that :haha:


----------



## moter98

Lol! Yep, it can help you but also scare you too! I'm thankful for I though or I may have taken the wrong meds and eaten the wrong foods. 

I don't think my drs office will wait that long to see me the next time because my ds was born with a birth defect so I may be considered a higher risk pregnancy next time. I have actually switched dr's since. Same clinic though. We only have 2 clinics to choose from and the other clinic the drs are gp's, not ob's. I could go there but they don't have as much experience.


----------



## fpcco08

Yeah, hopefully they will pay more close attention to you this time. If not, I would demand it. I got to speak to a nutritionist today. Just wanted to touch base and make sure I am eating properly. She said I'm doing a great job, just need to cut back more on the tea. I had a severe addiction to Mt. Dew, and I was finally able to kick it, but started drinking tea instead. Better than Mt. Dew, but still caffeine. That's the only thing I need to change. I'm super excited.

You are right though. The internet can do a lot of harm also. It can scare you, and give you more things to over analyze. But if you're using it correctly, and not to obsess, it can be a very nice help!


----------



## moter98

Good job on cutting back! I just started clean eating 4 months ago and gave up all soda unless I go out to eat


----------



## xxshellsxx

13DPO!! But...my temp dropped like a stone this morning, although i did wake up freezing with hardly any duvet (thanks darling lol), but out of curiosity when i took it again about an hour and half later once i'd warmed up a bit and it was back up at 36.9! Looking for excuses.. maybe?? lol

If i am out, i tell you what i'm very very happy to have lengthened my LP by at least 3 or 4 days!!! 13DPO today and never dreamed of getting it extended by that much!

xx


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! That's a huge inprovement to lp. Who would have thought that a simple vitamin could do so much? Really reinforces to me that I gotta keep up healthy eating habits too. :)
So here's what you gotta do for a cover hog: tuck the blankets really tight on the bottom of your bes on your side and try to wrap the blanket just a bit around your body so the blankets edge is just underneath you. If that doesn't work, wait till dh is asleep and then yank all the covers away from him, lol!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm over the moon with the extension! Lmao at my doctor who told me to stop taking it as it wouldn't work! Can't wait to tell her she was wrong.. again!! lol

I'm usually yanking the covers back but He put his back out yesterday so i darn't yank the covers as it would be really painful bless him, But tonight i'll be making sure i'm back in my usual Cocoon and keeping my fingers crossed temp goes back up. The weather has been lovely here last week - 27C and now it's back to good old 10C... got to love the uk weather! even had to put the heating on this morning! It's June for heavens sakes!! GGrrr

xx


----------



## moter98

Your dr probably still won't believe it. Most drs don't believe in anything natural helping. 

Lol @ cocoon!


----------



## xxshellsxx

ah well no cocoon needed tomorrow...Blugh ... Af is on it's way, really pleased to have lengthened my LP, and looking forward to next cycle when i know at least i have a chance of getting bean to stick with 13 days :)

Hope this thread has inspired anyone with LPD... great success stories here :)

xx


----------



## moter98

No! Sorry to hear that. At least your lp is long enough now. It's only a matter of time for your bfp.


----------



## fpcco08

Shell- So sorry to hear AF is on the way, but very pleased to see such a dramatic change in your LP. Very glad it worked for you. I wouldn't get discouraged yet. I thought AF was on the way with both pregnancies. I was actually certain. I kept telling DH, oh yeah it's definitely coming tomorrow. Nothing showed, then I told him, ok, I was wrong yesterday, but I'm right today :haha: Don't lose hope just yet. I assume you have used at least one of those tests already? Oh, and what helped me for a long time, was using a different blanket. I like to sleep on my side, cover up, and tuck the blankets between my legs while I sleep, but the blanket was never long enough for both of us. So I used by own, and it never got stolen :) The only disadvantage, is you don't really feel as close to DH, but of course, you can cuddle to make up for this. 

Moter- I miss my soda. At least my Mt. Dew. My hubby drinks it every now and then and he laughs at me because I will sit there and follow it with my eyes as he is drinking it. Sometimes he lets me have just one sip, and it gives me my fix and I'm not craving for it anymore. Glad to hear you gave up the soda too. I know its really hard for someone who is so use to drinking it like I am, so good job. If I really need a soda, I drink sprite, or something with no caffeine.


----------



## moter98

i think the b6 has worked for me!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0374.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## fpcco08

Holy crap, I cannot tell if I can really see that line, or if I just REALLY want to!! lol My heart stopped when I seen this pic! Looks like a light black line, almost like a scratch, but I don't know, could be my imagination. Be sure to post another tomorrow!!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh wow moter i just about see something on there!! (pic is quite small)

FX!!!! xx

Fpcco - I have pink cm this afternoon and only tinges tonight but cramps have ramped up little more so thinking i am out, would love to still be in... we'll know tomorrow i guess when we see what my temp does :shrug:

I'll defo be hogging the duvet tonight! lol x


----------



## moter98

heres an IC next to an opk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0363.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## xxshellsxx

i see that too!! congratulations xx


----------



## moter98

thank you!


----------



## Coolstar

Moter oh woooowwww :) Congrats i can also see.


----------



## moter98

thanks!


----------



## fpcco08

OMG, Congratulations!!! Aww, I'm so happy! I think I'm more excited for you, than myself! Wow, you should be due like 2 weeks after me. I'm thinking like Feb. 18th!!!! Have you told DH yet? Congrats again!! :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I took a test this morning as my temp went back up a little and AF isn't here... and nearly keeled over when i saw 2 lines!! However i think it's an evap as it's not drying pink :wacko:

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/wednesdaytest2crop.jpg

what do you think? please be honest!

xx


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> OMG, Congratulations!!! Aww, I'm so happy! I think I'm more excited for you, than myself! Wow, you should be due like 2 weeks after me. I'm thinking like Feb. 18th!!!! Have you told DH yet? Congrats again!! :hugs:

that's the due date FF says! i haven't told dh yet. i'm gonna leave this morning's test on the counter in the bathroom for him to see when he wakes up. i wanted to wait till today because today is our 3rd wedding anniversary. 
and thank you!


----------



## moter98

xxshellsxx said:


> I took a test this morning as my temp went back up a little and AF isn't here... and nearly keeled over when i saw 2 lines!! However i think it's an evap as it's not drying pink :wacko:
> 
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/wednesdaytest2crop.jpg
> 
> what do you think? please be honest!
> 
> xx

it looks thick and pink to me. you sure it's not pink? get a FRER!


----------



## xxshellsxx

tested again this afternoon with a 6 hour hold and stark white bfn... seems it was an evap, knew it was too good to be true.

xx


----------



## moter98

:(


----------



## fpcco08

xxshellsxx said:


> I took a test this morning as my temp went back up a little and AF isn't here... and nearly keeled over when i saw 2 lines!! However i think it's an evap as it's not drying pink :wacko:
> 
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/wednesdaytest2crop.jpg
> 
> what do you think? please be honest!
> 
> xx


Idk, that seems like a valid line to me...


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, Congratulations!!! Aww, I'm so happy! I think I'm more excited for you, than myself! Wow, you should be due like 2 weeks after me. I'm thinking like Feb. 18th!!!! Have you told DH yet? Congrats again!! :hugs:
> 
> that's the due date FF says! i haven't told dh yet. i'm gonna leave this morning's test on the counter in the bathroom for him to see when he wakes up. i wanted to wait till today because today is our 3rd wedding anniversary.
> and thank you!Click to expand...

Aww, that is such a perfect day for your bfp! I bet he's gonna be so psyched! I was thinking about saving my bfp until dh birthday, but I couldn't wait until June 24th!!! Congrats again! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## moter98

Thanks! Dh didn't seethe line at first. He thought it should be as dark as control. Had to explain it lol


----------



## xxshellsxx

happy 3rd anniversary xx

It was defo an evap, AF showed about 2 hours ago :(

Got myself some Soy Isoflavones once it showed up so will add them into my little cocktail and see how it goes. Over the moon with my new 13 day LP :) long may it continue!

Good luck with your pregnancy girls h&h 9 months to you both xx


----------



## Coolstar

Shell i am sure u will get a BFP next cycle. Good thing your LP has increased.
Moter Happy Anniversary :) U got a beautiful anniversary gift. My anniversary is end of this month hope next cycle i also get a wonderful anniversary gift :)


----------



## moter98

Thank you.
Sorry AF showed. That was a nasty evap! It was as thick as control line. Never seen an evap do that before. The good news is you now have a proper length lp for a good strong implantation.


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> Thanks! Dh didn't seethe line at first. He thought it should be as dark as control. Had to explain it lol

Haha, men are so cute sometimes. DH is begging me to take another mid day or later to see if its darker. Thinking about taking another one tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## fpcco08

Shell- So sorry that evil witch showed her face. I agree with Moter. I was certain that second line was valid. I also have never seen an evap look like that :( It was very thick. Well, FX for next cycle. I'm so glad the b6 worked for you! Imagine all the questions we are answering for ladies in the future with a LPD wondering if this vitamin really does help. I sure wish there was something like this I could find when I was skeptical and needed information. Now they will all see from our own experiences as our cycles progressed, exactly what the pill did day by day. 

Coolstar- How are things going for you? You should be about 7 or 8 dpo now, right?

Moter- Are you gonna take another test? If so, be sure to post it! I wanna see yours get darker too! And Happy late Anniversary!


----------



## moter98

this is last nights test. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0379.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

and thank you!


----------



## Coolstar

fpcco08 : I am 8 dpo, want to take a test soon but really scared to take it coz i always get a bfn :(
Moter : Wow it must be awesome to see pregnant sign :)
Take care all of u !!!!!


----------



## moter98

I know the feeling cool star. I was just using the IC's for fun. It was stark white the morning of 8dpo and then by afternoon there was a faint line! I must have implanted early though cause I didn't even get a positive this early with ds.
Your time will come, maybe it already has!


----------



## Coolstar

moter98 said:


> I know the feeling cool star. I was just using the IC's for fun. It was stark white the morning of 8dpo and then by afternoon there was a faint line! I must have implanted early though cause I didn't even get a positive this early with ds.
> Your time will come, maybe it already has!

Thanks Moter. I am planning to take a test on 10dpo. Will let u guys posted about the result. R u showing any other signs of early pregnancy or is it too early for that?


----------



## moter98

I've had cramps since I found out. Kinda wondering if it's all in my head, lol! For two days I had a mild headache that just wouldn't go away. That's it.


----------



## fpcco08

Well how's that for a for sure bfp! 

Coolstar- let us know how it goes. FX!


----------



## fpcco08

Moter- Did you take a test today? I took another at 6:30 pm. I was just curious if it would be dark if I didn't use FMU. I was surprised how dark it was and how quickly it showed up. It showed faster than the control line, almost right after I applied the pee to it!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120608_183712.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! That's super dark!! Mine this morning was a touch darker than yesterday's. Got a pregnant 1-2 last night on the cb digi conception hpt. Over the moon!


----------



## Coolstar

Did a test today and it was a BFN :(


----------



## moter98

Sorry cool star. It's still early yet right? Could be coming yet


----------



## Coolstar

Moter may be next cycle. Luckily i don't have long cycles, i guess AF would be coming in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## moter98

Hoping she stays away for nine months


----------



## motherofboys

Hi I'm just waiting for AF and then if she comes on monday as I expect her to then I'll b starting B6. I'm interested to see how soon it works. I'm TTC number 4 and have been for 23 months. I have only just started charting so only discovered that last months cycle was of normal length for me BUT with a 6 day LP so I'm waiting it out to see if it was a 1 off or if I have just not picked up on the fact that its been 6 days this whole time.


----------



## moter98

Good luck! The b6 worked for me the very first cycle I took it. I tried for 13 months with no successful pregnancy. Also note that I was taking vitamin d this cycle too advised by my dr. My levels were on the low normal side for the d. I took 100mg of the b-complex and 4000 a day of the vitamin d just to build up my stores faster. (my level was 31 and I read that optimal levels for conception are 50-70)


----------



## motherofboys

Thats good to know it worked quickly for you. I hope it can for me too as I need to add quite a few days on LOL


----------



## moter98

Have you had your progesterone checked by a dr? Since you've been ttc so long I'm sure they will do a full panel on you.


----------



## xxshellsxx

motherofboys said:


> Hi I'm just waiting for AF and then if she comes on monday as I expect her to then I'll b starting B6. I'm interested to see how soon it works. I'm TTC number 4 and have been for 23 months. I have only just started charting so only discovered that last months cycle was of normal length for me BUT with a 6 day LP so I'm waiting it out to see if it was a 1 off or if I have just not picked up on the fact that its been 6 days this whole time.

I took it for the first time this cycle (as you've probably read lol) and i gained 3 to 4 days, from a 9-10 day LP to Af arriving 14DPO! Hope it gives you as much success as all of us here in one way or another.

I will be taking Vitamin B complex 100mg everyday until i have a baby in my arms :)

xx


----------



## motherofboys

No I havent. My docs are going through some sort of change of management type of thing at the moment. Its stupidly hard to get appointments and there have been a lot of complaints. I have a friend at the same doctors who was turned away when she had been trying 3 years because she already had 1child and told that if she wants another she should pay for IV. I am however breastfeeding which I know the breastfeeding hormone can cause low progesterone. I also think the doc will just blame it on breastfeeding and say come back when your done. I've not had this problem before but not breastfed more than a few weeks before either. We are starting weaning but its a long process anyway. And I don't want to possibly have to wait another 6 months till his weaned then possibly the same again while my body balances out and still be waiting this time next year. So I'm hoping (after doing much research) that I can give it a boost with the b6 and then once my sons weaned and my docs have settled down and running normally again if I'm still having issues I can go get checked out,


----------



## moter98

Oh I see. Yes, bf can wreak havoc on your cycle. Try the b6. Bet it helps.


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Moter. Just wanted to know why were u taking Vit D and what about progesterone. I don't know about it.


----------



## moter98

Because my dr advised me to. I live in mn and we don't get much sunlight so are more prone to vitamin d deficiency. Progesterone is what increases after ov. It should be 10+ of you are in us. Uk uses different guidelines. 10+ shows a good strong ov but anything over 5 indicates ov. If you are low in progresterone, you may not be able to sustain a pregnancy. So you would get pregnant, but then lose baby. It's fixed pretty easily. Dr will give you a profesterone prescription if that is found to be the case. They would find this out by doing a 21day blood. Meaning about 7dpo they check it. I had mine checked the cycle before this. It was 9.7


----------



## Coolstar

Don't know whats wrong with me.I think may be it is CM.This is 1st time i am charting and i was happy to find out that at least i was ovulating.Planning to chart for 2 more months and then go and see a Dr.


----------



## moter98

For more cm try mucinex during the 6 days before ov and day of ov. You need the Kim with just the one ingredient . Can't remember the name right now but starts with a g


----------



## Coolstar

moter98 said:


> For more cm try mucinex during the 6 days before ov and day of ov. You need the Kim with just the one ingredient . Can't remember the name right now but starts with a g

Thanks Moter :)


----------



## moter98

oh and preseed! get some. if you have a cm problem, preseed takes care of that.


----------



## Coolstar

moter98 said:


> oh and preseed! get some. if you have a cm problem, preseed takes care of that.

Planning to use preseed next cycle.


----------



## fpcco08

Morning sickness has officially kicked in full blast, but my body apparently loves it so much, that it chooses to play with it alllll day loooongg. Fortunately, no throwing up yet, but severe dry heaving :( I almost feel like I would feel better if I would just get it over with and throw up!!! I keep telling myself, this is a good sign. I didn't feel this bad last time. And I didn't notice all these changes with my breasts. I have these nasty looking blue veins popping out and one dark purple one that has never been there before, looks like its just now forming. When they say breast tenderness, do they mean the whole breasts? They don't hurt.. just the nipples. And I wouldn't really say hurt.. just sensitive. They just feel different is all. Just wondering if this is what they're talking about when they say my boobs hurt... 

How you feeling Moter? 

Coolstar- today you should know if something changed with the b6 right? How are things looking? Any signs of AF yet?


----------



## moter98

Oh no! How many weeks are you now? My stomach is Rock solid so far. Hope that nasty ms leaves you soon


----------



## motherofboys

Well ladies I am officially joining you now as AF arrived today giving another 6 day LP as I suspected. I'm thinking of just starting off on 50mg of B6, is this a good level to start at or should I go straight for 100? I have read you shouldn't have more than 200. I am also taking a prenatal vitamin that has 10mg B6 in. Do I include that as part of my 50mg (so just take 40mg) or do I take 50 plus that (total of 60)
I hope I see a difference as quickly as you ladies did. Even an extra day or 2 per cycle would be great. What happens when I get it up to a reasonable length? Do I carry on taking it or will my LP just continue getting longer and longer?


----------



## Coolstar

fpcco08: I guess AF will arrive tomm. My cycle days are fairly stable.Lets wait and see.


----------



## moter98

motherofboys said:


> Well ladies I am officially joining you now as AF arrived today giving another 6 day LP as I suspected. I'm thinking of just starting off on 50mg of B6, is this a good level to start at or should I go straight for 100? I have read you shouldn't have more than 200. I am also taking a prenatal vitamin that has 10mg B6 in. Do I include that as part of my 50mg (so just take 40mg) or do I take 50 plus that (total of 60)
> I hope I see a difference as quickly as you ladies did. Even an extra day or 2 per cycle would be great. What happens when I get it up to a reasonable length? Do I carry on taking it or will my LP just continue getting longer and longer?

I did 100mg a day plus what's in my prenatal. You can start with 50mg though and see how it goes.


----------



## motherofboys

Ok thanks. With regards to preseed, I had been planning on using it, but given how short my LP is, do you think it might be worth waiting until its long enough to sustain a pregnancy before worrying about the preseed?


----------



## moter98

I would use it. You never know, the b6 could fix your LP in the very first cycle.


----------



## motherofboys

OK thanks, I'm ordering some more opks tonight so will add that to my order LOL


----------



## moter98

Good luck :)


----------



## fpcco08

motherofboys- Good luck with the b6. I'm sure it will help you, as it helped all of us. I took 100 mg also, but you could start out with 50 plus the prenatal and see how it goes. If you don't get good enough results, you can always increase it next cycle. I would use the Preseed also this cycle. As moter stated, the b6 could increase your LP the very first month, and if so, you don't want something as silly as cm getting in the way. 

coolstar- I hope AF stays away a little bit longer for you. Just banish it for 9 months. It worked for moter lol

moter- I am 6 weeks today. I hope you don't get stuck with the ms as I have. It really, really sucks. I can't find the energy or motivation to get up and do anything. I am really dreading work tomorrow. It has been nice to have the past 2 days off.


----------



## moter98

Fpcco- when did your ms start? I have been really tired and getting bouts of dizziness but so far stomach is rock solid. I will be perfectly happy to just have the tiredness and dizziness to deal with....but it may be too early for anything else yet. I'm 4 weeks 1 day and everything i read says it usually kicks in 6-8 weeks


----------



## fpcco08

I had some bouts of nausea on and off in my 4th week, which I thought was pretty miserable, but I take that back after this week. The first day of full blown ms hit me at 5 weeks 6 days. I hope you get lucky and get just the dizziness and tiredness. I've been so tired lately, I'm taking a nap everyday. I've only taken naps a handful of time since I was a child. Usually only when I've had no sleep through the night though. Now, I am sleeping a good 8-10 hours at night, then taking a 2 hour nap mid day lol


----------



## moter98

i'm continuing the b complex in hopes of that keeping the nausea at bay. it's supposed to help i've read.
i'm having af type cramps all day today. i've been getting them off and on, but today they have been here all day. did you get this? it's kinda worrying me. i wouldn't say it is as bad as af cramps but noticeable.


----------



## fpcco08

I did so much research during my 4th week, googling and found that everyone was saying it's normal to feel AF type cramping during your 5th week. This made me crazy, because I wasn't 5 weeks yet, only 4. But I got them all throughout my 4th week, and they were completely gone by week 5. I wouldn't worry. I'm sure we probably feel them because it would have been about the time AF was due. If you see any spotting, or the cramps get heavier, and begin to feel painful, then obviously, talk to you doctor. But other than that, the cramps just seem normal. Do you remember getting them with DS?

As for the b6, I have continued to take the b complex 100 mg, and still have not been able to hide from ms.


----------



## motherofboys

Ok so this is a little confusing, I read a lot of things saying how b6 is great for treating nausea and that it is a energy boosting vitamin and stuff. Then I just googled side effects and it says the side effects are drowsiness and nausea, headaches and abdominal pains! So how can something with a side effect of nausea and drowsiness be used to prevent nausea and boost energy?
Sorry know you guys are not doctors or anything just confused me.


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> I did so much research during my 4th week, googling and found that everyone was saying it's normal to feel AF type cramping during your 5th week. This made me crazy, because I wasn't 5 weeks yet, only 4. But I got them all throughout my 4th week, and they were completely gone by week 5. I wouldn't worry. I'm sure we probably feel them because it would have been about the time AF was due. If you see any spotting, or the cramps get heavier, and begin to feel painful, then obviously, talk to you doctor. But other than that, the cramps just seem normal. Do you remember getting them with DS?
> 
> As for the b6, I have continued to take the b complex 100 mg, and still have not been able to hide from ms.

Thanks, that makes me feel better. I am obsessing over everything now. I need to stop worrying so much. I've waited so long for a bfp, I didn't think of the worry part when I actually got here. I don't remember getting them with ds no. I also had no ms with him. This time I'm gettin the cramps and a little dizziness if I lean or bend over. 
I hope your ms doesnt last too long. Have you tried that supplement called morning sickness magic? I've heard it helps. Also peppermint or smelling lemons can help. Eating more frequent, smaller meals and eating a few crackers before getting out of bed can help too


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> I did so much research during my 4th week, googling and found that everyone was saying it's normal to feel AF type cramping during your 5th week. This made me crazy, because I wasn't 5 weeks yet, only 4. But I got them all throughout my 4th week, and they were completely gone by week 5. I wouldn't worry. I'm sure we probably feel them because it would have been about the time AF was due. If you see any spotting, or the cramps get heavier, and begin to feel painful, then obviously, talk to you doctor. But other than that, the cramps just seem normal. Do you remember getting them with DS?
> 
> As for the b6, I have continued to take the b complex 100 mg, and still have not been able to hide from ms.
> 
> Thanks, that makes me feel better. I am obsessing over everything now. I need to stop worrying so much. I've waited so long for a bfp, I didn't think of the worry part when I actually got here. I don't remember getting them with ds no. I also had no ms with him. This time I'm gettin the cramps and a little dizziness if I lean or bend over.
> I hope your ms doesnt last too long. Have you tried that supplement called morning sickness magic? I've heard it helps. Also peppermint or smelling lemons can help. Eating more frequent, smaller meals and eating a few crackers before getting out of bed can help tooClick to expand...

No, I have not heard of the supplement. I am curious about it though. I actually at crackers this morning before getting out of bed. My aunt is due on the 21st of this month. She got ms really bad with this baby, and she said her doctor gave her something and it worked miracles. She told me when I go on the 22nd, to ask about it. I'm not sure what it is. Just be careful when bending over. Everyone is telling me to be sure I squat, and not bend over at the waste. I'm not sure if they're saying this because it helps dizziness, or if its not good for the baby to bend. I was curious if you knew.. I read that you should lay on your back at all through pregnancy. They say it decreases oxygen to the baby? Do you think this is in early pregnancy also, or just when the uterus is bigger? I'm just curious because I lay on my back all the time. I wouldn't worry though. Remember, you helped me through all of my paranoia. I think its normal to worry about your baby. When I see the hb I will feel much better. Then, when I am far enough to hear it from the little doppler thing I believe its called, I will be buying one for myself, so when I start feeling paranoid again, I can reassure myself!


----------



## fpcco08

motherofboys said:


> Ok so this is a little confusing, I read a lot of things saying how b6 is great for treating nausea and that it is a energy boosting vitamin and stuff. Then I just googled side effects and it says the side effects are drowsiness and nausea, headaches and abdominal pains! So how can something with a side effect of nausea and drowsiness be used to prevent nausea and boost energy?
> Sorry know you guys are not doctors or anything just confused me.

I believe the side effects happen if you take more than you're suppose to. It can also cause nerve damage. You shouldn't be taking more than 200 mg a day of b6, and also be sure to take the b6 along with the other b vitamins, so it doesn't create an imbalance. So try taking 50-100 mg of b complex, along with your prenatal. This includes all b vitamins, including extra folic acid. I have cleared taking both the b complex and prenatal with my midwife. I asked if I should lower the dose with me being pregnant now, and she said they they are just fine, because they will help with my morning sickness. So, if its safe for the baby, then I can only assume, its safe pre-pregnancy. You could always try a smaller dose starting off, if you're not comfortable with taking 100 mg. Hope this helps.


----------



## fpcco08

Oh, one more thing Moter. You should join the "Who is due in February" thread. I've been checking everyday to see if you're on there! Have you been able to set up a visit with your Dr. yet?


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> I did so much research during my 4th week, googling and found that everyone was saying it's normal to feel AF type cramping during your 5th week. This made me crazy, because I wasn't 5 weeks yet, only 4. But I got them all throughout my 4th week, and they were completely gone by week 5. I wouldn't worry. I'm sure we probably feel them because it would have been about the time AF was due. If you see any spotting, or the cramps get heavier, and begin to feel painful, then obviously, talk to you doctor. But other than that, the cramps just seem normal. Do you remember getting them with DS?
> 
> As for the b6, I have continued to take the b complex 100 mg, and still have not been able to hide from ms.
> 
> Thanks, that makes me feel better. I am obsessing over everything now. I need to stop worrying so much. I've waited so long for a bfp, I didn't think of the worry part when I actually got here. I don't remember getting them with ds no. I also had no ms with him. This time I'm gettin the cramps and a little dizziness if I lean or bend over.
> I hope your ms doesnt last too long. Have you tried that supplement called morning sickness magic? I've heard it helps. Also peppermint or smelling lemons can help. Eating more frequent, smaller meals and eating a few crackers before getting out of bed can help tooClick to expand...
> 
> No, I have not heard of the supplement. I am curious about it though. I actually at crackers this morning before getting out of bed. My aunt is due on the 21st of this month. She got ms really bad with this baby, and she said her doctor gave her something and it worked miracles. She told me when I go on the 22nd, to ask about it. I'm not sure what it is. Just be careful when bending over. Everyone is telling me to be sure I squat, and not bend over at the waste. I'm not sure if they're saying this because it helps dizziness, or if its not good for the baby to bend. I was curious if you knew.. I read that you should lay on your back at all through pregnancy. They say it decreases oxygen to the baby? Do you think this is in early pregnancy also, or just when the uterus is bigger? I'm just curious because I lay on my back all the time. I wouldn't worry though. Remember, you helped me through all of my paranoia. I think its normal to worry about your baby. When I see the hb I will feel much better. Then, when I am far enough to hear it from the little doppler thing I believe its called, I will be buying one for myself, so when I start feeling paranoid again, I can reassure myself!Click to expand...

if you have really bad ms, like so bad you are losing weight the dr will give you a prescription to help. i never heard of not to bend over. by the time you get bigger, you won't be able to anyway and will just naturally have to squat when you bend over. you are not supposed to lay flat on your back after the first trimester. it compresses some vein that delivers nutrients/oxygen to the baby. laying on your left side is best for the baby cause that position delivers the most nutrients/oxygen to baby. really though, once you get bigger you will do all of this naturally because it simply won't be comfortable anymore. i already got a dopplar. the sonoline b other bnb'ers recommended. i cannot wait to use it! i know it will be awhile yet. but sure will make me feel better to hear it.


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> Oh, one more thing Moter. You should join the "Who is due in February" thread. I've been checking everyday to see if you're on there! Have you been able to set up a visit with your Dr. yet?

oh ok! i'll have to go find that thread. :)
i have all my appts set up through my 20 week scan already. nurse called me right away to book them. my 20 week scan will be on october 3rd. i like knowing when it is already so i have time to prepare. (DS was born with a clubfoot so 20 week scan is not a fun "find out the gender" scan, it is a nervewracking and scary scan for me)


----------



## fpcco08

Aww, bless your heart. Everything will be okay. As for me, I'm too scared to set appointments that far ahead. If I were to have another repeat, that day would be another mope around and lay in bed day because I would keep thinking I would be finding out if I was having a little boy or girl today. It would just be another one of those days on the calendar to cry about. 

When is your first appointment. Don't forget to raise hormonal hell if they tell you they won't see you until way later. Don't take no for an answer!


----------



## fpcco08

Moter- Here is the thread.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1027643-due-february.html


----------



## moter98

july 10th i meet with the nurse just for the bloodwork and basic do this don't do that during pregnancy. i don't meet with dr till my 13th week. so i'm pretty much on my own for now. it's a waiting game to see what happens. it's driving me crazy! pretty much all i think about


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> Moter- Here is the thread.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1027643-due-february.html

yep, found it. thanks. :flower:


----------



## fpcco08

They really won't see you any earlier than that?


----------



## moter98

No this is how my clinic does it. I didn't even see the nurse last time till 13 weeks. I am considered low risk I guess since I did go full term with ds. I'm fine with it really. Was just hoping for that early scan to make sure everything is ok. I will just have to wait.


----------



## fpcco08

That really stinks. I'm sorry to hear that. Well, everything sounds good now. You're having good signs, and it sounds like everything is on schedule for you! Are you watching your bfps get darker?


----------



## moter98

Yes I am! Took a cb digi conception this morning an it said 2-3. :cloud9:


----------



## fpcco08

Aww sounds perfect to me.. That would put you 4-5 weeks pregnant, and you're pretty much right in the middle at 4.5 weeks! Sounds really good and on schedule to me! Congrats!! I haven't taken another one yet, but thinking about it later this week sometime.


----------



## moter98

I got my saliva progesterone test result today and it is low. They said i should see my dr. I've called my clinic an requested a progesterone blood test. Still waiting to hear back. They have to send this test out so it could take days for result. Last time it took 4 business days. I'm scared


----------



## fpcco08

Aww hun, I'm sure it will be okay. Were they low, low, or on the low side of good? Let me know when your results come back. I hope everything comes out okay. Are you still temping? What do they look like?

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since I got my bloods taken. They said if the numbers are okay, then they won't call me. If something isn't right, then they will call. So, I'm pretty nervous also. Good luck again, but I'm sure it will be okay. Just keep your faith xx


----------



## moter98

My result was 73 with a normal level of 75-270. That's for non pregnat levels. I emailed th company about th test and asked if high temps can cause the test to be accurate as the test sat in the heat in the ups drop box before it was picked up. They said they will get back to me. The lab tech today when I got my blood draw said the earliest those results could come is sat. I hope it's just all an error. 

Hope your results come back good. Keep me posted


----------



## fpcco08

I tried to look it up and this is literally the only thing I could find...

If you are doing your test at home and need to send it to a laboratory, stick the samples in the freezer if you can't get them in the mail right away. The temperature drop helps the saliva and hormones within it from degrading.

Read more: Directions for Saliva Hormone Test | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/way_5593133_directions-saliva-hormone-test.html#ixzz1xokEKqYE

I can't find anything else regarding it. Good luck with it, and let me know what they say. I will let you know if they call tomorrow. I'm giving them until Monday to call. If not, I'm assuming the numbers all came out okay.


----------



## moter98

Yep that's pretty much all I could find too. Nothing on what affects high temps may have. Hoping the lab gets back to me tomorrow about that.

In my experience, if you get abnormal tests the nurse calls. If they are normal I just get a letter in the mail the next week


----------



## motherofboys

I would say that if low temps stop the hormones deteriorating then at 'normal' room temp they would begin to deteriorate and at high temps that would be accelerated. That's just a guess though. Good luck with your results. 

Also in my experience no news is good news, they get in touch pretty quick if there is a problem.


----------



## moter98

Thanks for the reassurance! Took my temp this morning and it's still high. Hpt still nice and dark. Hoping that if there is a problem it's caught in time. I'm reading that a lot of women with low progesterone don't even start taking the supplements till 6 weeks cause that's when they find out about it. I will be 5 weeks on monday so hoping ive caught it in time if there really is a problem


----------



## fpcco08

I was thinking about that too, and I think what motherofboys said may be correct. That's what it sounds like to me, and it makes sense. I would hang in there and wait for them to contact you. Do you know how long it sat there before being picked up? Have you heard back from them today yet? If not, you might try calling back, because if they don't call you today, you're waiting the whole weekend, and I know from experience that it sucks to have to wait the weekend for an answer your dying for. 

I haven't heard anything back yet from the Dr. So, I am assuming all is well so far. Monday I will be 7 weeks, and I have my first U/S set for next Friday. It seems like it can't come any sooner. Yesterday, I noticed a strong taste of blood in my mouth. I checked my teeth and gums to see if they were bleeding, and nothing. Do you think that is the "metallic" taste that they're talking about that people get during pregnancy? I'm not sure if blood is really a metallic taste. It went away within 30 minutes, and I haven't had it since.


----------



## moter98

I'm calling the nurseline tomorrow morning to see if my blood results are in yet. I guess they are open till noon on sat but it's more for urgent care. I don't care. This is urgent! Not heard back from the lab yet about the saliva test. It sat in the heat for probably 32 hours so I'm really hoping it altered the result. Hope the clinic has my results by tomorrow. I just need to know!

I bet your results are fine since noone has called


----------



## fpcco08

Still no news..

32 hours is a long time for something like that to sit in the heat. I sure hope it did alter the results. I really wouldn't be surprised if it did. There is no way to tell them what it is and that it should be at least at room temperature until it is picked up? There should be a way that is safer for that material to be shipped. I'd be really ticked, as I was looking at the same thing, and depending on how many hormones you have checked, it can be pretty pricey. I think I was looking at the one that tests 5 different hormones and I believe it was like 160.00. I think the cheapest one was for just estrogen/progesterone and its like 80.00. A little much for a test to be altered due to exposure to excess heat!!

Hopefully you can find out about your bloods tomorrow. I wouldn't hesitate to call either. That would be urgent to me too. Like I said, nothing sucks more than waiting over the weekend for results. Good luck hun. I'm sure everything will be alright. Keep my updated. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

i paid $40 for mine and just got the progesterone test. it was on amazon. i did hear back from the company and they said heat won't affect the test. they also said that basically i need not worry. here's what they said about it:

Below is a explanation from the lab.

Because she was only on day 20 of the menstrual cycle and implantation would only just be starting, progesterone levels had likely not reached their peak (only 2 points away). Since ovulation can be off by several days, I&#8217;m not worried that the level is at the lower level of the progesterone range. HCG produced by the developing embryo will continue to ask the ovaries to make progesterone. If you have any concerns, you can repeat the saliva test for us to confirm that level during pregnancy. We have ranges throughout the pregnancy, but most women will be absolutely fine. Basically, at this point so early in the pregnancy, this progesterone level does not translate into any meaning as to how the pregnancy will go or any increased risk for miscarriage.

As a global question though, no, heat does not influence the saliva results.


----------



## fpcco08

So in other words, this is good for now? What I'm understanding is there is no need to worry right now, because you're still in implantation stage, and your progesterone will increase as the pregnancy progresses? So they're saying if your worried, you can test a little bit later for more accuracy? It only doesn't make sense to me, because I thought you were well past the "implantation" time since you've already gotten your bfp. I always understood that hcg doesn't begin production until after implantation has completed. 

Are you comfortable with the answer? Does it make sense to you? I assume you know more than I do about all of this stuff than I do, so as long as it makes sense to you. Were you able to get a hold of you clinic today?


----------



## moter98

Great news! Got my blood test results back and it was 21 so well within normal range. :)


----------



## motherofboys

Glad you got good results.
I have a question. My cycle is usually around 28 day, I O quite late and then have just a 6 day LP. Will the B6 make me O earlier, or shall I expect a longer cycle? I don't want to start the opks too late and miss it (although I'm temping too so shouldn't miss it right?)


----------



## moter98

Good question. I don't really know but for me, I ov'd same day as normal do


----------



## fpcco08

I actually had the exact same question, and I could never find and answer to it. I mean, the extra days added to the LP have to come from somewhere. I was never sure if it was because you O earlier, making the LP longer, but keep the same cycle length, or if you O on the same day, and experience a longer cycle length just during the LP. In my opinion, I believe you O earlier, but I'm not so sure about that. I would keep temping, and start the OPKs at the average time you would normally O. Don't assume you will O late, because they you chance missing it. Worse case scenario, you start OPKs on average day, never get a positive, and you see on your chart you O a few days earlier than you began testing. I always rely on temping more than OPKs anyways. It is way more reliable.

Ok, I'm editing because I went back and looked at previous posts on this thread. If you go back and look at page 8. There is a post from Shell. B6 worked tremendously for her last month, taking her LP from 9, to 13. She stated her cycle had never been longer than 23 days, LP averaging 10. If you look at her chart from last cycle when she began the b6, her cycle was 3 days longer (26 days long), and her LP 3 days longer (13 days). So it looks like the days added to her LP just came from her cycle lengthening. Hope this helps.


----------



## fpcco08

Moter- That is AMAZING news!! I'm soo happy to hear it. So levels are different for pregnant and non pregnant women? Because you said your saliva was like 70 something, right?

Motherofboys- also.. I ovulated 2 days earlier than normal. Usually Ov day is cd 17. I ov 2 days earlier on cd 15.


----------



## moter98

Levels are different ranges for saliva and blood. Normal range for bloods is 15-21 at 4-6 weeks according to google so I'm very happy with a level of 21. :)
Nurse said dr would call Monday if anything further needed to be done but I'm happy with the numbers


----------



## motherofboys

Ok thanks ladies. Perhaps its one of those things that will vary from woman to woman if it made Shells cycle longer but fpcco08 O'd 2 days early.


----------



## fpcco08

Motherofboys- I suppose you're right. I guess you will just have to let us know how it works for you lol. We have a lot of different scenarios on this thread :) Where are you at in your cycle?

Moter- Again, I'm very glad you got good results back. Sounds like you are at the very high end of perfect, instead of the low end of good. I hope you have been put at ease now and you can feel a little better and enjoy this precious but terrifying time :hugs: 

lol POAS again today.. Popped up super dark RIGHT away. DH couldn't believe how quickly it showed up! It is now slightly darker than the control line. :happydance:


----------



## moter98

Yay! Mine aren't darker than control yet. Yeah I do feel better about it now. Still have my guard up but able to relax a bit. Told my parents this morning.


----------



## fpcco08

Ahh that's big news! I bet they were SO stoked! But I am really glad you can relax. Are you feeling anything different? You still feel tired/dizzy? Hopefully no ms has caught you yet. I haven't felt any for a few days now. I'm kinda an indecisive mess. I wanna be happy, like its a good thing its gone, but I'm kinda freaking out too that it just went away out of no where. Chest was a little sore this morning, but DH did make a big mistake last night. We were picking on each other, and he thought he was being funny when he squeezed them and asked if they still hurt. They didn't really hurt then, but this morning they did! Don't know if it was from pregnancy syndrome, or just idiotic hubby syndrome!!!


----------



## moter98

My parents didn't seem that surprised. They must have guessed before today. My mother in law we told today and she was really surprised and happy. It was fun telling her! What I did was get these baby picture frames and put in it "picture coming February 18th,2013" and wait for them to figure it out. 

Still super tired and dizzy but no ms unless driving with dh. Not sure if that counts cause his drivin always makes me nauseous lol!


----------



## moter98

Tell your dh to leave those bbs alone. Ouch! :p


----------



## fpcco08

Wow, that's a really nice and very unique announcement idea. That's too cute. I'm glad you're family is happy. No one in my family seems to be excited for me except maybe my aunt. But I think that's only because she is pregnant, and tired of being pregnant alone. She just had the baby yesterday. My mom changes the subject every time I start talking about it, and my paternal grandparents know, and told my father weeks ago, and he hasn't even called me to congratulate me or anything. I don't care though. DH and I are happy and excited, and that's all that matters to me right now. 

I already informed him that he isn't allowed to touch them at all anymore! :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

I'm only on CD8 atm so still got a while to go. kind of hoping I O earlier as I hate the waiting to O stage LOL


----------



## xxshellsxx

Sorry ladies i kind of left the thread to you once you got your BFP's to discuss everything :)

My O date didn't change at all taking Vitamin B complex, but added 3 days to my LP :thumbup: The only difference i can think of is, of the 3 of us did you take JUST vitamin B6, or the B complex? I took B complex 100mg... maybe that where the O date change came in if anyone was just taking B6?

With the extended LP, i've added Soy Isolfavones into this cycle CD3-7 and that has made me O 2 days earlier (CD11 instead of CD13)... nearly missed it!! :dohh:

Only got 1 BD in within the right time frame so not holding out much hope... but they say it only takes once.. look at people who get PG on one night stands! lol Yesterday 1DPO (FF has my chart wrong!) i had really bad cramps and bled for a few hours last night... not sure what's happened but thinking maybe i was From a strong O (thanks to SI) the day before causing it... more uncertainty! :shrug:

I'm continuing B complex 100mg and hoping that with the Soy, i'll find a combination that finally results in a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> Wow, that's a really nice and very unique announcement idea. That's too cute. I'm glad you're family is happy. No one in my family seems to be excited for me except maybe my aunt. But I think that's only because she is pregnant, and tired of being pregnant alone. She just had the baby yesterday. My mom changes the subject every time I start talking about it, and my paternal grandparents know, and told my father weeks ago, and he hasn't even called me to congratulate me or anything. I don't care though. DH and I are happy and excited, and that's all that matters to me right now.
> 
> I already informed him that he isn't allowed to touch them at all anymore! :haha:

My parents didn't seem too excited about it either. Kind of a let down. But my MIL had the proper reaction so that fun telling her. Have you told friends yet? I bet thu will be excited for you.


----------



## moter98

xxshellsxx said:


> Sorry ladies i kind of left the thread to you once you got your BFP's to discuss everything :)
> 
> My O date didn't change at all taking Vitamin B complex, but added 3 days to my LP :thumbup: The only difference i can think of is, of the 3 of us did you take JUST vitamin B6, or the B complex? I took B complex 100mg... maybe that where the O date change came in if anyone was just taking B6?
> 
> With the extended LP, i've added Soy Isolfavones into this cycle CD3-7 and that has made me O 2 days earlier (CD11 instead of CD13)... nearly missed it!! :dohh:
> 
> Only got 1 BD in within the right time frame so not holding out much hope... but they say it only takes once.. look at people who get PG on one night stands! lol Yesterday 1DPO (FF has my chart wrong!) i had really bad cramps and bled for a few hours last night... not sure what's happened but thinking maybe i was From a strong O (thanks to SI) the day before causing it... more uncertainty! :shrug:
> 
> I'm continuing B complex 100mg and hoping that with the Soy, i'll find a combination that finally results in a BFP :thumbup:

I was taking the b complex. 
I bet the bleeding was from ov. 
Hope you caught that egg. :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks, so do I, Fx! I'm hoping it's jut O bleeding... Still there today, but much lighter, doesn't need a pad or anything, just 'there' when i wipe.

Cramps easing off a little now, but still achy and uncomfortable... this had better be worth it! lol


----------



## moter98

Lol! It will


----------



## Coolstar

I am taking b6 for my CM. It did not increase my LP (I guess i don't need to increase coz i have 12 days LP). But during my last cycle i used to feel nauseated during the end. Maybe Vit b6 side effect.


----------



## fpcco08

I have told select friends, and they seem more excited. Mainly the ones at work, because I need them to help me with things I shouldn't be doing like heavy lifting. Actually my boss at work has been telling me for the longest time that she can't wait until I get pregnant and she gets to see mine and DHs baby. She said she knows we will make such a beautiful baby lol She's over the hills with excitement, and my best friend is amazing. She texts me like everyday asking how my tummy feels and how the baby is doing. When I tell her my appt she puts it in her calendar and calls me right after to see how it went. I send her pics of every bfp, and she is sooo excited when she sees it get a shade darker. Its just upsetting that I get more reaction from friends than family. 

I gave my Dr. office until today to call, in case they didn't get the results until late on Friday and it was too late to call. I haven't heard anything yet, so I am almost certain the levels were ok. Took my temp yesterday, still high, so I'm satisfied with that.

Everything still going ok for you?


----------



## fpcco08

xxshellsxx said:


> Sorry ladies i kind of left the thread to you once you got your BFP's to discuss everything :)
> 
> My O date didn't change at all taking Vitamin B complex, but added 3 days to my LP :thumbup: The only difference i can think of is, of the 3 of us did you take JUST vitamin B6, or the B complex? I took B complex 100mg... maybe that where the O date change came in if anyone was just taking B6?
> 
> With the extended LP, i've added Soy Isolfavones into this cycle CD3-7 and that has made me O 2 days earlier (CD11 instead of CD13)... nearly missed it!! :dohh:
> 
> Only got 1 BD in within the right time frame so not holding out much hope... but they say it only takes once.. look at people who get PG on one night stands! lol Yesterday 1DPO (FF has my chart wrong!) i had really bad cramps and bled for a few hours last night... not sure what's happened but thinking maybe i was From a strong O (thanks to SI) the day before causing it... more uncertainty! :shrug:
> 
> I'm continuing B complex 100mg and hoping that with the Soy, i'll find a combination that finally results in a BFP :thumbup:

You're right, all it takes is one time. There are so many accidental pregnancies due to one night stands, its disgusting. Especially with how hard we work at it. Those CHs should definitely change on FF tomorrow. Like I said before, I bet the bleeding is from ov. Hopefully you're right, and its just from a nice, strong ovulation. I've never once in my life experienced ov bleeding, so I don't really know what its like. I did have one wipe of pink a few months back with what I thought was implantation spotting at 6 dpo. Then after like 20 bfn, I found out it was an anovulatory cycle. Good luck to you. Hope everything works out :hugs:

Oh, I also was using 100 mg of b complex. I began with just 100 mg b6 the first 3 days or so, but replaced it with the b complex. You're follicular phase can change all the time, so that may be just what happened. Not only that, this is only my 2nd successful cycle charting, so last cycle, I may have ovulated on cd 17 because it was delayed. cd 15 may be my normal ov day. Those are the only things I can think of :shrug:


----------



## fpcco08

Coolstar said:


> I am taking b6 for my CM. It did not increase my LP (I guess i don't need to increase coz i have 12 days LP). But during my last cycle i used to feel nauseated during the end. Maybe Vit b6 side effect.

That's how I always knew AF was coming. I never got pre AF cramps or anything like that. The day before AF, I always began feeling really nauseous (before I learned this is normal for me, it use to cause a lot of false hope and disappointment when it turned out I wasn't pregnant, and AF showed the next day). I also began to get this weird stabbing feeling up in the cervix area, every time I sat down, or went to stand up, along with discomfort towards the end of urinating. I started realizing AF showed the day after all of these symptoms, which made it almost impossible to not know when AF was coming.


----------



## MichyAmy

I've been on Clomid for 4 months already, onto my fifth and my OV has been late (CD21) and my luteal phase has seemed to be getting shorter. I'm trying out B Complex this month and hoping it helps!

Congrats to the ladies who have gotten their :bfp:s here! And GL and :dust: to the rest!


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> I have told select friends, and they seem more excited. Mainly the ones at work, because I need them to help me with things I shouldn't be doing like heavy lifting. Actually my boss at work has been telling me for the longest time that she can't wait until I get pregnant and she gets to see mine and DHs baby. She said she knows we will make such a beautiful baby lol She's over the hills with excitement, and my best friend is amazing. She texts me like everyday asking how my tummy feels and how the baby is doing. When I tell her my appt she puts it in her calendar and calls me right after to see how it went. I send her pics of every bfp, and she is sooo excited when she sees it get a shade darker. Its just upsetting that I get more reaction from friends than family.
> 
> I gave my Dr. office until today to call, in case they didn't get the results until late on Friday and it was too late to call. I haven't heard anything yet, so I am almost certain the levels were ok. Took my temp yesterday, still high, so I'm satisfied with that.
> 
> Everything still going ok for you?

yeah, my parents don't seem excited at all either! saw them all day today and they said not one word about it. oh well. i'm excited and that's all that matters. :)

no news is good news. must mean your results came back normal.

POAS today. line is darker than control, yay!


----------



## xxshellsxx

fpcco08 said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies i kind of left the thread to you once you got your BFP's to discuss everything :)
> 
> My O date didn't change at all taking Vitamin B complex, but added 3 days to my LP :thumbup: The only difference i can think of is, of the 3 of us did you take JUST vitamin B6, or the B complex? I took B complex 100mg... maybe that where the O date change came in if anyone was just taking B6?
> 
> With the extended LP, i've added Soy Isolfavones into this cycle CD3-7 and that has made me O 2 days earlier (CD11 instead of CD13)... nearly missed it!! :dohh:
> 
> Only got 1 BD in within the right time frame so not holding out much hope... but they say it only takes once.. look at people who get PG on one night stands! lol Yesterday 1DPO (FF has my chart wrong!) i had really bad cramps and bled for a few hours last night... not sure what's happened but thinking maybe i was From a strong O (thanks to SI) the day before causing it... more uncertainty! :shrug:
> 
> I'm continuing B complex 100mg and hoping that with the Soy, i'll find a combination that finally results in a BFP :thumbup:
> 
> You're right, all it takes is one time. There are so many accidental pregnancies due to one night stands, its disgusting. Especially with how hard we work at it. Those CHs should definitely change on FF tomorrow. Like I said before, I bet the bleeding is from ov. Hopefully you're right, and its just from a nice, strong ovulation. I've never once in my life experienced ov bleeding, so I don't really know what its like. I did have one wipe of pink a few months back with what I thought was implantation spotting at 6 dpo. Then after like 20 bfn, I found out it was an anovulatory cycle. Good luck to you. Hope everything works out :hugs:
> 
> Oh, I also was using 100 mg of b complex. I began with just 100 mg b6 the first 3 days or so, but replaced it with the b complex. You're follicular phase can change all the time, so that may be just what happened. Not only that, this is only my 2nd successful cycle charting, so last cycle, I may have ovulated on cd 17 because it was delayed. cd 15 may be my normal ov day. Those are the only things I can think of :shrug:Click to expand...

Thinking back to last cycle, the first on B complex, i also bled 3 days after O then as well, maybe it's just something the B complex is doing sorting out my hormones and things... i don't know, but it's down to just being in CM now so hoping it's stopping now and I can relax and play the waiting game again. FF did move my CH this morning to where they should be :)

xx


----------



## motherofboys

The B complex I looked at only had 2mg of B6 in it, and I didnt want to take a higher dose of all the others together as I wasnt sure on what kind of side effects they could have so I just went for B6. Perhaps I should switch.


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> I have told select friends, and they seem more excited. Mainly the ones at work, because I need them to help me with things I shouldn't be doing like heavy lifting. Actually my boss at work has been telling me for the longest time that she can't wait until I get pregnant and she gets to see mine and DHs baby. She said she knows we will make such a beautiful baby lol She's over the hills with excitement, and my best friend is amazing. She texts me like everyday asking how my tummy feels and how the baby is doing. When I tell her my appt she puts it in her calendar and calls me right after to see how it went. I send her pics of every bfp, and she is sooo excited when she sees it get a shade darker. Its just upsetting that I get more reaction from friends than family.
> 
> I gave my Dr. office until today to call, in case they didn't get the results until late on Friday and it was too late to call. I haven't heard anything yet, so I am almost certain the levels were ok. Took my temp yesterday, still high, so I'm satisfied with that.
> 
> Everything still going ok for you?
> 
> yeah, my parents don't seem excited at all either! saw them all day today and they said not one word about it. oh well. i'm excited and that's all that matters. :)
> 
> no news is good news. must mean your results came back normal.
> 
> POAS today. line is darker than control, yay!Click to expand...

Yay, glad they're getting darker! That's a good sign. I wouldn't worry about them not being excited or happy. I'm not worried about it. You and I both know it will change for sure once the baby is here. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## fpcco08

xxshellsxx said:


> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies i kind of left the thread to you once you got your BFP's to discuss everything :)
> 
> My O date didn't change at all taking Vitamin B complex, but added 3 days to my LP :thumbup: The only difference i can think of is, of the 3 of us did you take JUST vitamin B6, or the B complex? I took B complex 100mg... maybe that where the O date change came in if anyone was just taking B6?
> 
> With the extended LP, i've added Soy Isolfavones into this cycle CD3-7 and that has made me O 2 days earlier (CD11 instead of CD13)... nearly missed it!! :dohh:
> 
> Only got 1 BD in within the right time frame so not holding out much hope... but they say it only takes once.. look at people who get PG on one night stands! lol Yesterday 1DPO (FF has my chart wrong!) i had really bad cramps and bled for a few hours last night... not sure what's happened but thinking maybe i was From a strong O (thanks to SI) the day before causing it... more uncertainty! :shrug:
> 
> I'm continuing B complex 100mg and hoping that with the Soy, i'll find a combination that finally results in a BFP :thumbup:
> 
> You're right, all it takes is one time. There are so many accidental pregnancies due to one night stands, its disgusting. Especially with how hard we work at it. Those CHs should definitely change on FF tomorrow. Like I said before, I bet the bleeding is from ov. Hopefully you're right, and its just from a nice, strong ovulation. I've never once in my life experienced ov bleeding, so I don't really know what its like. I did have one wipe of pink a few months back with what I thought was implantation spotting at 6 dpo. Then after like 20 bfn, I found out it was an anovulatory cycle. Good luck to you. Hope everything works out :hugs:
> 
> Oh, I also was using 100 mg of b complex. I began with just 100 mg b6 the first 3 days or so, but replaced it with the b complex. You're follicular phase can change all the time, so that may be just what happened. Not only that, this is only my 2nd successful cycle charting, so last cycle, I may have ovulated on cd 17 because it was delayed. cd 15 may be my normal ov day. Those are the only things I can think of :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking back to last cycle, the first on B complex, i also bled 3 days after O then as well, maybe it's just something the B complex is doing sorting out my hormones and things... i don't know, but it's down to just being in CM now so hoping it's stopping now and I can relax and play the waiting game again. FF did move my CH this morning to where they should be :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yay, very nice and solid CHs! It probably does have something to do with ov, especially if you noticed it last cycle too. Just don't hesitate to see a doctor if it gets worse or doesn't go away.


----------



## moter98

fpcco08 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> I have told select friends, and they seem more excited. Mainly the ones at work, because I need them to help me with things I shouldn't be doing like heavy lifting. Actually my boss at work has been telling me for the longest time that she can't wait until I get pregnant and she gets to see mine and DHs baby. She said she knows we will make such a beautiful baby lol She's over the hills with excitement, and my best friend is amazing. She texts me like everyday asking how my tummy feels and how the baby is doing. When I tell her my appt she puts it in her calendar and calls me right after to see how it went. I send her pics of every bfp, and she is sooo excited when she sees it get a shade darker. Its just upsetting that I get more reaction from friends than family.
> 
> I gave my Dr. office until today to call, in case they didn't get the results until late on Friday and it was too late to call. I haven't heard anything yet, so I am almost certain the levels were ok. Took my temp yesterday, still high, so I'm satisfied with that.
> 
> Everything still going ok for you?
> 
> yeah, my parents don't seem excited at all either! saw them all day today and they said not one word about it. oh well. i'm excited and that's all that matters. :)
> 
> no news is good news. must mean your results came back normal.
> 
> POAS today. line is darker than control, yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, glad they're getting darker! That's a good sign. I wouldn't worry about them not being excited or happy. I'm not worried about it. You and I both know it will change for sure once the baby is here.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

i'm feeling fine today. no dizziness at all yet. no cramps either. just tired and sore bbs. you?


----------



## moter98

xxshellsxx said:


> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies i kind of left the thread to you once you got your BFP's to discuss everything :)
> 
> My O date didn't change at all taking Vitamin B complex, but added 3 days to my LP :thumbup: The only difference i can think of is, of the 3 of us did you take JUST vitamin B6, or the B complex? I took B complex 100mg... maybe that where the O date change came in if anyone was just taking B6?
> 
> With the extended LP, i've added Soy Isolfavones into this cycle CD3-7 and that has made me O 2 days earlier (CD11 instead of CD13)... nearly missed it!! :dohh:
> 
> Only got 1 BD in within the right time frame so not holding out much hope... but they say it only takes once.. look at people who get PG on one night stands! lol Yesterday 1DPO (FF has my chart wrong!) i had really bad cramps and bled for a few hours last night... not sure what's happened but thinking maybe i was From a strong O (thanks to SI) the day before causing it... more uncertainty! :shrug:
> 
> I'm continuing B complex 100mg and hoping that with the Soy, i'll find a combination that finally results in a BFP :thumbup:
> 
> You're right, all it takes is one time. There are so many accidental pregnancies due to one night stands, its disgusting. Especially with how hard we work at it. Those CHs should definitely change on FF tomorrow. Like I said before, I bet the bleeding is from ov. Hopefully you're right, and its just from a nice, strong ovulation. I've never once in my life experienced ov bleeding, so I don't really know what its like. I did have one wipe of pink a few months back with what I thought was implantation spotting at 6 dpo. Then after like 20 bfn, I found out it was an anovulatory cycle. Good luck to you. Hope everything works out :hugs:
> 
> Oh, I also was using 100 mg of b complex. I began with just 100 mg b6 the first 3 days or so, but replaced it with the b complex. You're follicular phase can change all the time, so that may be just what happened. Not only that, this is only my 2nd successful cycle charting, so last cycle, I may have ovulated on cd 17 because it was delayed. cd 15 may be my normal ov day. Those are the only things I can think of :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking back to last cycle, the first on B complex, i also bled 3 days after O then as well, maybe it's just something the B complex is doing sorting out my hormones and things... i don't know, but it's down to just being in CM now so hoping it's stopping now and I can relax and play the waiting game again. FF did move my CH this morning to where they should be :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

woohoo for CH's!!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

lol Yeah FF finally made it's mind up and agreed with me when O actually was lol

Waiting game once again lol

xx


----------



## moter98

hope you won't have to wait too long for that bfp. :)


----------



## Coolstar

xxshellsxx said:


> lol Yeah FF finally made it's mind up and agreed with me when O actually was lol
> 
> Waiting game once again lol
> 
> xx

I just hate the waiting game but hope AF does not show at all for us in this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Coolstar

fpcco08 said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> I am taking b6 for my CM. It did not increase my LP (I guess i don't need to increase coz i have 12 days LP). But during my last cycle i used to feel nauseated during the end. Maybe Vit b6 side effect.
> 
> That's how I always knew AF was coming. I never got pre AF cramps or anything like that. The day before AF, I always began feeling really nauseous (before I learned this is normal for me, it use to cause a lot of false hope and disappointment when it turned out I wasn't pregnant, and AF showed the next day). I also began to get this weird stabbing feeling up in the cervix area, every time I sat down, or went to stand up, along with discomfort towards the end of urinating. I started realizing AF showed the day after all of these symptoms, which made it almost impossible to not know when AF was coming.Click to expand...

The feeling of nausea has started from last cycle only. Not sure what it is :wacko:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Coolstar said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> lol Yeah FF finally made it's mind up and agreed with me when O actually was lol
> 
> Waiting game once again lol
> 
> xx
> 
> I just hate the waiting game but hope AF does not show at all for us in this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah it's a pain the bum but it's only 2 weeks.... that what i keep telling myself anyway lol lets hope we can join motor and fpcco very soon!

xx


----------



## Coolstar

xxshellsxx said:


> Coolstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> lol Yeah FF finally made it's mind up and agreed with me when O actually was lol
> 
> Waiting game once again lol
> 
> xx
> 
> I just hate the waiting game but hope AF does not show at all for us in this cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's a pain the bum but it's only 2 weeks.... that what i keep telling myself anyway lol lets hope we can join motor and fpcco very soon!
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Haha Shell, Hope we can join motor and fpcco :haha: I am waiting for my OV and then "THE WAIT" phew (that's the scary part).


----------



## fpcco08

moter98 said:


> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpcco08 said:
> 
> 
> I have told select friends, and they seem more excited. Mainly the ones at work, because I need them to help me with things I shouldn't be doing like heavy lifting. Actually my boss at work has been telling me for the longest time that she can't wait until I get pregnant and she gets to see mine and DHs baby. She said she knows we will make such a beautiful baby lol She's over the hills with excitement, and my best friend is amazing. She texts me like everyday asking how my tummy feels and how the baby is doing. When I tell her my appt she puts it in her calendar and calls me right after to see how it went. I send her pics of every bfp, and she is sooo excited when she sees it get a shade darker. Its just upsetting that I get more reaction from friends than family.
> 
> I gave my Dr. office until today to call, in case they didn't get the results until late on Friday and it was too late to call. I haven't heard anything yet, so I am almost certain the levels were ok. Took my temp yesterday, still high, so I'm satisfied with that.
> 
> Everything still going ok for you?
> 
> yeah, my parents don't seem excited at all either! saw them all day today and they said not one word about it. oh well. i'm excited and that's all that matters. :)
> 
> no news is good news. must mean your results came back normal.
> 
> POAS today. line is darker than control, yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, glad they're getting darker! That's a good sign. I wouldn't worry about them not being excited or happy. I'm not worried about it. You and I both know it will change for sure once the baby is here.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> i'm feeling fine today. no dizziness at all yet. no cramps either. just tired and sore bbs. you?Click to expand...

Still feeling sick to my stomach. Everyday is a bigger and bigger chore to get up and go to work. bbs are a little sore. Tired too. Got home from work last night, and went to bed at about 1am. I woke up today at 11am then was in the living room napping by 1:30 pm.


----------



## fpcco08

Hope you guys don't have to wait too much longer. It would be fantastic for everyone on this thread to end up with bfps!! FX for both of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Coolstar

Hi Ladies just wanted to share my chart with you all. FF seems to change my OV day nearly everyday. Now i doubt whether i ovulated or not? I try not to over analysis but was just curious what you all feel.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d3a58


----------



## moter98

yeah that looks right. i hated it when ff would change the dates!


----------



## Coolstar

Thanks Moter. Hope I did ovulate.The OV day seems to shift from 9 and 10. So how are you doing?


----------



## moter98

you did. your chart shows ov. 

good here. :)


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

I'm trying B-Complex this month to lengthen my LP, it's been between 9 and 11 days for the last couple cycles. Hoping this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## fpcco08

Coolstar said:


> Hi Ladies just wanted to share my chart with you all. FF seems to change my OV day nearly everyday. Now i doubt whether i ovulated or not? I try not to over analysis but was just curious what you all feel.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d3a58

Your chart looks good to me. You definitely did ovulate! Eventually FF will make up its mind! xx


----------



## fpcco08

HopinAndPrayn said:


> I'm trying B-Complex this month to lengthen my LP, it's been between 9 and 11 days for the last couple cycles. Hoping this helps! :thumbup:

Good luck! FX for you!


----------

